# Pete's pursuit of perfect pecs, bulging bi's and absolute abs!!



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello friends 
Well i kick off a new year with a new journal. This will be an adventure and a half. I plan on making this a very open and honest journal full of my lifes ups and downs... hopefully not too many of the latter. 
My goals for the year will be too compete in Sept again, i wanna take the overall in that. Then the State titles and get a placing in that, then compete in the Nationals and just see how i go  (you never know who shows up on the day do you....)
Alot of things are on the plate, finish my PT qualifications, Get my massage ticket, Trip to America, I feel like i need to go to Sri Lanka and help build some housing... All thats just the tip of the iceberg so stay tuned.
Still training P/RR/S but not as anal about reps at the moment, just training as hard as i can 
Will post my workout tomorrow as time is late and my kids are pissin me off (told you it would be honest)
Love Pete


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

feliz anos nuevos, mi amigo!
Let er rip! let's see what u can do!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking forward to following along Rissole


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

welcome to IM !


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks fellas 
Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, a new journal. Glad your back Pete, missed ya! You're going to do awesome.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Here we go.....

*W8 = 94.8kg (208.5lb)*
Feeling very fat after being so ripped..... 
Haven't been writing w8's down last 2mths so i found it hard to pick the right w8 to max out, we'll get back there though....

_*Power week, Delts and bi's*_
*DB press* 
92/4
75/10
75/6

*WG Upright rows*
110/7
110/6
110/4

*Rope pulls*
110/12
132/10
132/8

*Preacher curls*
88/10
88/7
88/6

*Incline db alt curl*
48/7
48/5

3 sets standing calf
3 sets seated calf

Not a bad workout... New training partner (Shane) is good, he spots really well.... some of my last db presses were the longest reps i've ever done 
Will post up some diet stuff later  No laughing 
Leg smashing today.... I want to squat about 400 for 4 i think


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, a new journal. Glad your back Pete, missed ya! You're going to do awesome.


Hey buddy, need to get your new number off you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice w/o Pete! I'll PM you my new phone. You still need to give me yours LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

And I haven't been practising my Australian lately


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

OZ.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

holy schnikes! U are pressing up 92 lbs for mil press???
U da man! I think I top out at 80......


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I haven't been practising my Australian lately


I'm sure you'l pick it up just fine  You were pretty good right off the bat before  



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> OZ.


 PreM's got it!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy schnikes! U are pressing up 92 lbs for mil press???
> U da man! I think I top out at 80......


Only just doin them, i did 4 then 2 extra with spots. Damn near crushes me underneath  Gettin them up by myself is the hardest part....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wednesday:*

So it was my first day back at work  I hate my job.... friken boring shit
Forgot to eat my breakfast so the wifey brought it in to work for me, she's a good girl  So breakfast was morning tea... 

*1)*
1 cup rolled oats
1 tblsp flax
1 cup skim milk
60g whey shake

*2)*
220g's Chicken breast
1 1/2 cups salad
2 cups fruit
200g's skim cherry yogurt

*3) pre w/o*
1 tblsp pb
60g's whey

*Legs
Dives*
bw/8
bw/6
bw/4
bw/3

*lying leg curl*
176/7
176/5
154/6

*Squat*
374/7
374/4
352/5
330/5
308/6 wanted to do 2 more sets but ran out of time

*Leg ext*
275/9
275/6

3 sets fitball leg raise
3 sets fitbal cable crunch

*4) post w/o*
100g mass gainer shake

*5)*
Curry Chicken chow mein   

Stinkin hot day today, nice swim in the pool with the groms when i got home though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice w/o. So how come you don't eat carbs before lifting?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Ummmm..... Gp got me started on it..... you burn fat when you train on no carbs, and fat really is a great source of energy for your body.... think about it, your body stores fat for spare fuel. Now i'm used to it i don't wanna go back to the carbs. I actually would like to drop about 4% of my bf at the moment too


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

How many carbs do you take in post w/o?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Pete- get back in here and answer my questions LOL! 

You w/o mid-day so you have carbs for breakfast. I workout first thing in the morning and I don't eat carbs before bed. Can I still workout w/o carbs in the morning do you think?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry bud catchinbg up on some forums
Hell yeah, it takes about 2 weeks for your body to get used to it, i'd load up on the L-Glutamine beforehand though, take some fat and a shake 1/2 -1 hr b4 gym and then i hit about 60grms carb and 40g's protien shake (mass gainer)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Gotcha, we need to talk nutrition sometime soon. I'll try this for awhile in the meantime


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll pm you what i ate pre contest if you want or are you just maintaining or what...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm doing a slow cut, nothing to drastic. And I'm doing 3-4 days of cardio for 16-40 min with a pretty high intensity. (More for myself than losing weight)


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck Rissole.  

How long have you been training with P-RR-S now?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm doing a slow cut, nothing to drastic. And I'm doing 3-4 days of cardio for 16-40 min with a pretty high intensity. (More for myself than losing weight)


Sweet


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck Rissole.
> 
> How long have you been training with P-RR-S now?


Thanks Monstar, ummmmm about 2 1/2 yrs. All up i been training for just over 3.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Yesterdays shit, couldn't get on net.

_5g's Glutamine_
1)
1 cup oats
1 tblsp flax
1 cup milk (still waiting to find cheaper eggs b4 i add them to my diet)

2)
4 slices of toast with nutella 
60g whey shake

3)
left over chow mein with 1/2 cup extra brown rice

4) pre w/o
60g shake
1 tblsp pb

_5g's Glutamine 20g's creatine_
*Chest/tris
Incline BB Press*
242/4
231/4
220/5

*Dips*
bw+92/7
bw+92/6
bw+92/8 

*Flat DB Press*
92/9
92/6
92/5

*Skulls*
88/9
99/4
93/6

*Bench dips*
132/8
132/6

4 sets seated calf
3 sets single toe press
2 sets standing raise

_5g's Glutamine 20g's creatine_

5) post w/o
100g mass gainer

6)
Crumbed lamb chops
Pasta (sml serve)
peas and broc

Cardio 
5g's Glutamine

Great workout except for the stop i had to take between chest and tris when a guy comes over and asks 2 simple questions that can only be answered by devulging everything you've learned in the last 3 years in as condensed a form as possible


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice w/o Pete! Awesome Inclines. How long does that w/o take for you? I tried not eating carbs before lifting today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey pete!
Ditto to what ROck said...question: why would u put tris in between chest? Wouldn't that burn out faster?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Unless he's doing his dips for chest.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

well...u have a point...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice wo Riss  !

Hey you want cheaper eggs , grow your own ! Just don't plant them too deep.

Single toe presses   is that for all ten toes or just the big ones  

 

I am soooooo funny today !! Stop me ! Stop me now !!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Pete! Awesome Inclines. How long does that w/o take for you? I tried not eating carbs before lifting today.


Thanks buddy, i love the feel when the bar touches down gently on the top of my chest, the stretch.... ooooo yeah..... 
W/o was about 1 1/2 hrs with the chat... i never let a workout go longer than 1 hr for my major parts then i relax a bit while doing calves and abs (20-30mins)

How'd ya feel with no carbs??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey pete!
> Ditto to what ROck said...question: why would u put tris in between chest? Wouldn't that burn out faster?


What rock said, dips were for chest


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Riss  !
> 
> Hey you want cheaper eggs , grow your own ! Just don't plant them too deep.
> 
> ...


 yeah funny.....   They would be for 5 toes 
Thinkin about the grow your own eggs, how far down do you plant chickens anyway


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

I felt like throwing up LOL. At the end of my 30 min w/o I was having trouble keeping the protein in my stomach. Then I went and sprinted, that was a real challenge, LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Heya Pete glad ya got a new one up and running!!  Lookin good man!

Hell yea rock...riss here got me going with just fats/prot's int he AM and now I'm hooked.  I can't go back to carbs...it doesn't feel right.  It took me a week to get adjusted but once that happened I felt stronger then ever...until the cal defecit caught up after 2 months LOL.

I tried doing carbs one day thinking it would give me a little energy boost but it made me tired as hell...made me so sluggish.  I've had some good results from this as well...lost like 8-9lbs and went from 20%BF to 12%BF.  Give yourself a week or so to adjust before you rule it out.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I felt like throwing up LOL. At the end of my 30 min w/o I was having trouble keeping the protein in my stomach. Then I went and sprinted, that was a real challenge, LOL.


How long before you trained did you drink it?? What did you use for your fat source??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I tried doing carbs one day thinking it would give me a little energy boost but it made me tired as hell...made me so sluggish.


 Thats about it 

Great to see ya in here buddy


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Todays shiat.....

_5g's Glutamine_
1)
1 cup oats
1 tblsp flax
1 cup milk
1 Nana 

2)
4 slices of toast with nutella 
60g whey shake

3)
200g's chicken breats
Salad
1 cup brown rice

4) pre w/o
60g shake
1 tblsp pb

_5g's Glutamine 20g's creatine_

*Back buster
W8'd WG Pullups* haven't done these for awhile so w8 was down
77/2
66/3
55/4

*Narrow grip pulldowns*
242/6
242/4 + 4 rough ones 

*Single arm cable rows*
132/6
132/5

*T bar rows*
264/9
246/8

*Deadlift*
528/4
484/5
484/4

2 sets fitball cable crunch
2 sets roman chair leg lifts
2 sets w8'd hovers

_5g's Glutamine 20g's creatine_

5) post w/o
100g mass gainer

6)
Salmon patties
Summer salad

_5g's Glutamine_

That is all......


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Rissole*
_Hey Gary, how'd ya get the smilies to work?? I down loaded the programme last night and can't get them to work...._

HMMMMMMMm , Are ya still having problems ? All i did was download them and start using them. 

Do you see the smilie icon/button in your toolbar ? If not ya must of done something wrong. If you do have it what are you doing when you try to use them ?

Heres a link for help http://help.smileycentral.com/fwb/


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Deadbolt, helps to here someone else say it works. You know how weird the aussie's are! 

Pete, I drank my shake about 30-45 min before the w/o and used Natty PB for fat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice w/o, your Deads still blow me away!


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Rissole. Just stopping by to tell ya that you got some awsome Abs


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Deadbolt, helps to here someone else say it works. You know how weird the aussie's are!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Nutella is the bomb.  I used to have a GF thats all she would eat, and then got me hooked on it.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

*Gary* Got the icon but it won't work... i've tried just clicking right clicking and using properties.. can't find anything relevant on helps either


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Gary* Got the icon but it won't work... i've tried just clicking right clicking and using properties.. can't find anything relevant on helps either



Quote my post to see what I changed Riss.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

How'd ya do that.....??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

You needed to remove more of the .html off of the end.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey i did it... thanks PreM


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You needed to remove more of the .html off of the end.


Do you have to do it every time ?   All I do is click and it's there .


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Deadbolt, helps to here someone else say it works. You know how weird the aussie's are!
> 
> Pete, I drank my shake about 30-45 min before the w/o and used Natty PB for fat.


ha ha....

I drink mine about 45 mins before... you should get used to it



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, your Deads still blow me away!


Thanks bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sara said:
			
		

> Hey Rissole. Just stopping by to tell ya that you got some awsome Abs



Why thank you Sara, you are the first official female in my journal  



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

>


Carefull boy....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Do you have to do it every time ?   All I do is click and it's there .




I dont know.. I was just telling Riss what he had to do on the one he posted, it wasnt working.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Do you have to do it every time ?   All I do is click and it's there .


No i gotta right click copy smiley html then add img and edit it..... if i just click it says "can't add a smiley, click here to learn why and it takes me to the help page that dosen't help.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No i gotta right click copy smiley html then add img and edit it..... if i just click it says "can't add a smiley, click here to learn why and it takes me to the help page that dosen't help.....


Man That sucks if you have to go through all that everytime . But at least it works    Now you're cool like me


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nutella is the bomb.  I used to have a GF thats all she would eat, and then got me hooked on it.


Did she let you paint it on her nipples then lick it off.....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

No.. but since thats all she ate, I painted it somewhere on me


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Ohhhh yeah.....


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Why thank you Sara, you are the first official female in my journal


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Just fixin my sig


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nutella is the bomb.  I used to have a GF thats all she would eat, and then got me hooked on it.


..and it is not as bad for u as peanut butter..and I have been BANNED from eating the PB...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Carefull boy....


Yes sir!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and it is not as bad for u as peanut butter..and I have been BANNED from eating the PB...


Better than peanut butter or natural peanut butter or both ?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

I am thinkin pb is better than nutella.... 
Nutella is 55% sugar and non natty pb is 10%


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
I was looking at fat....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I am thinkin pb is better than nutella....
> Nutella is 55% sugar and non natty pb is 10%


Plus I thought I read trans fatty acids/hydrogenated oils on the label


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Plus I thought I read trans fatty acids/hydrogenated oils on the label


But the stuff is still damn good LOL.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But the stuff is still damn good LOL.


Amen brotha


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Peanut Butter & Almond Butter


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice avi Sara


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice avi Sara


LOL as if the thoughts of pb weren't bad enough she really had to throw that visual aid in there just to really kill me over here...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey pete I got a question regarding my diet and training schedual.  I posted a thread in the diet and nutrition forum so I don't jack your journal here to bad LOL.
My thread @ diet/nutrition forum


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

I was searching for a Peanut butter Avi for a while and finally figured out how to make it small to fit in


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I was searching for a Peanut butter Avi for a while and finally figured out how to make it small to fit in


In a nick of time may I add LOL....I actually went and had some instead of my flax for an efa's with my last meal.  I may have to add some to my cc tonight as well LOL.  I started to crave it after reading all this LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

babsie won't let me have any....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> babsie won't let me have any....


O I couldn't go without it....its one of my favorit things.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

mine too...I could LIVE off the stuff...that' s why I am banned...5'9"...205lbs..same strenght as I had @ 185...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> mine too...I could LIVE off the stuff...that' s why I am banned...5'9"...205lbs..same strenght as I had @ 185...


LOL tisk tisk...you splurged and now she's making you pay hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

not a spurge..was a staple of life..


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> In a nick of time may I add LOL....I actually went and had some instead of my flax for an efa's with my last meal.  I may have to add some to my cc tonight as well LOL.  I started to crave it after reading all this LOL.



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

Here we go.... i say that cause i hate typin....

Mondays shiat...

_5g's Glutamine_
*1)*
1 cup rolled oats
1tblsp flax
1 cup skim
1 nana

*2)*
60g whey shake
1 cup br rice

*3)*
Lasagne
Salad

*4)* pre w/o
60g shake
1 tblsp pb

*5g's glutamine 20g's creatine*
*Rep Range: Delts/ bis
Seated smith press*
165/11
165/6
154/7

*Cable Rear Lateral Raise*
44/12
55/8
55/7

*Laterial raise*
31/18
31/10

*Cory curls*
66/12
88/7
88/6

*Steated alt hammer curls*
48/10
48/10

*BB curl*
72/17

3 sets unilateral seated calf
then i jumped on the 45* leg press and loaded 792lbs on it and did toe presses. 1 set, then took off 3 plates and did another and repeated till empty the 30 reps with an empty skid at the end was a killer 
Great workout, was happy with sets and form just a bit pissed at some bad w8 selections to start a couple of exercises. Left the gym with a great pump.
_5g's glutamine 20g's creatine_

*5) * post w/o
100g mass gainer

Hmmm no kids for the night.... they stayed at their friends houses..... 
*6)*
smoothie and 1/2 cup lollies at the moovies...
saw the Phantom of the Opera, damn the chick in that is  bit long and not up to my speed but Trace "loved" it....

*7)* @ Lone Star
Texan sampler, calamari, chicken tenders, chicken wings, potatoe skins 
Small rack of ribs 

Cardio 
_5g's Glutamine_ i'm so anal....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice wo Riss !! At the gym and at the table   Lasagne, calamari, chicken wings, smoothie  , WoW .

Educate me  , what are cory curls ?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks Gaz
Cory curls, cable X machine, handles at top on each side, take handles in hands...  step forward slightly and curl your hands toward your head (flex hard) just like your posing a front double bicep. I try and touch the sides of my head each rep and try to keep your elbows back


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Got ya !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> thanks Gaz
> Cory curls, cable X machine, handles at top on each side, take handles in hands...  step forward slightly and curl your hands toward your head (flex hard) just like your posing a front double bicep. I try and touch the sides of my head each rep and try to keep your elbows back


I call those hercule's curls LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_3.gif


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

How do I get my smilies to work?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

You have to erase the .html

Use img tags on this http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_3.gif


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow ! I can't believe you guys have to go thru all that to get it to work


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

when do you workout your abs and what is your abdominal routine like?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> when do you workout your abs and what is your abdominal routine like?


 Why do so many people ask me that 

Sox, i do my abs twice a week, tues and fri. Because i train P/RR/S i train my abs that way too.
Power week, all w8'd exercises.
Fitball cable crunch x3
Fitball Db leg raise x3
W8'd hovers (holds) x2

Rep Range week
Fitball crunch x3
Leg raise x3
Hover variations x2

Shock Week
Superset all together 'non stop'
Fitball side bend, F/B Crunch, F/B Leg raise, Hover. x 3-4

Notice i do crunches not "situps" Whats the point of workin your hip flexors??
I also use fitballs alot so i can hang back over the ball and get good extension in my abs before i crunch.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYABUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_3.gif' alt='Toungue Out' border=0></a>


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been searching for days trying to find some various abdominal routines, but I have come up empty besides one that PreMier found for me.  My ab day is tommorow, so I am really looking hard for a good one.  Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have to erase the .html
> 
> Use img tags on this http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_3.gif


I don't get it. What am I erasing?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

This is what you posted.. 

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYABUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_3.gif

See what I posted?  Thats all you need from that huge jumble of shit.. and then use the


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

I get it now! Thanks Jake


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

He got it....!! Yay....



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have been searching for days trying to find some various abdominal routines, but I have come up empty besides one that PreMier found for me.  My ab day is tommorow, so I am really looking hard for a good one.  Thanks.


I post what i do for abs every tuesday and Friday if ya wanna check it out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's Pete-


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

Right...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this means war...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Awsome w/o riss....and way to kill em at the dinner table LOL.  

And thanks for the reply in my thread...don't worry your not a certified nutritionist but I have faith in you.  You know your stuff and wouldn't point me in the wrong direction heh.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o riss....and way to kill em at the dinner table LOL.
> 
> And thanks for the reply in my thread...don't worry your not a certified nutritionist but I have faith in you.  You know your stuff and wouldn't point me in the wrong direction heh.


Na bud, How about some update pics of ya??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Todays shiat...

_5g's Glutamine_
*1)*
1 cup rolled oats
1tblsp flax
1 cup skim
1 nana

*2)*
60g whey shake
1 cup br rice

*3)*
Chicken Salad
1 cup br rice

*4)* pre w/o
60g shake
1 tblsp pb

*5g's glutamine 20g's creatine*
 *Rep Range: Legs*
Did abs first for a change
3 sets FB crunches
3 sets FB leg raise wit 16lb db tween feet
2 sets hovers feet on seat feet crossed so i only had 1 foot on bench and elbows on FB

*Lying leg curl* 
176/10
176/9
176/6
154/8

*SLDL*
308/10
308/10

*45* Leg press*
616/12 no where near failure...
748/12 gettin there...
814/10 there it is....

*Squats*
308/12
308/10
308/10
308/12 

Damn it i was rooted after this workout.... I forgot my training shorts so i had to train in my boardies that i work in, and the aircon in the gym was strugglin so it was hot. Stuffed if i know how i did what i did with the squats 
First time using old leg press machine again so it took a bit to get the w8 right
BTW I hate training legs....
_5g's glutamine 20g's creatine_

*5) * post w/o
100g mass gainer

*6)*
Chicken Ranch salad
Coke 

_5g's Glutamine_


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

nice W/O...your food looks boring...u should throw some pizza or a burger in there...oh wait..that's MY diet..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow  Just think how much better this wo could of been if you LIKED doing legs ! 
Nice wo Riss   Although the diet looks a little blah compared to the other day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Ris! All the weights are impressive but I'm blown away with that leg press


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Na bud, How about some update pics of ya??


Yea I need to get workin on that.  Been reaaly busy lately.

I don't know what to say about that w/o.  Those weights are insane man!  Keeop it up...and like gary said if you liked doing legs I'd hate to see the weights after a good day LOL.


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole, you really live in Australia?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

shhhhh......the secrets out..

u ever hear him talk...you'd know...if u do...have him say: DANGER, DANGER, DANGER!

(He did'nt find it too amusing when I asked him too..
he replied, 'Bloody wanker'...ME: NO! danger, danger, danger!....Pete: Bloody Wanker...)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shhhhh......the secrets out..
> 
> u ever hear him talk...you'd know...if u do...have him say: DANGER, DANGER, DANGER!
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



Cute smiley


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn!!!  
You are pushing some major weight on the Leg Press Rissole!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> shhhhh......the secrets out..
> 
> u ever hear him talk...you'd know...if u do...have him say: DANGER, DANGER, DANGER!
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks fellas, i hate leg press most of all....

Yes Sara, i "really" do live in Oztrailya....

Burner.... Fair dink mate..... give a guy a go ay.....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry dudes, been busy.... studying....

Ain't got time to put up Wednesdays food, it was a non workout day.
Just yesterdays workout

 *Rep Range: Chest/ tri's*
4 sets smith calf raise
3 sets seated

*Bench* 
264/7
253/6
242/7

*Decline DB press*
92/10
92/5
75/10

*Incline flys*
37/19
37/15

*Close grip bb press*
132/10.. pffft  yeah i coulda lifted that when i was 5.. well.. maybe 6
176/7
154/6

*Rev grip push down* on cable X
165/9
132/8

Thank you come again


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

I really want to live in Austaralia one day :bounce:
I don't know why.. I just do


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2005)

Where is that....?? Austaralia   Just havin a lend of ya Sara 
Australia is God's own


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

> *Close grip bb press
> *132/10.. pffft  yeah i coulda lifted that when i was 5.. well.. maybe 6


 



Nice wo !


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Gary, I just thought it was such a bad w8 selection.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went out last night for my old training partners birthday, anyway this lovely young lass asked me up to her room... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn..... sometimes being married sux  I asked her if i could take a pic for proof


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

You Dawg !!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

How hot was she hey..... Mellisa  I only talked with her for like 10 mins.... The club i was at is part of a hotel


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How hot was she hey..... Mellisa  I only talked with her for like 10 mins.... The club i was at is part of a hotel


Riss "the Chick Magnet " . She looks sweet !  Damn !  You sure she didn't have a bet going with her Gf's ? LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Is that what it would take hey Gary.... a bet.... 
She was tagging along with the party for my mate..... there were only 2 other girls there and she wasn't talkin with them so...... 
Shoulda seen my mates face when she said it, just like this


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Is that what it would take hey Gary.... a bet....
> She was tagging along with the party for my mate..... there were only 2 other girls there and she wasn't talkin with them so......
> Shoulda seen my mates face when she said it, just like this


Ok , It's official


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Yesterdays shiat....

*Rep Range: Back/traps*
*CG chins*
45/10
45/7

*Stiff arm pull downs* (lat pd mach)
100/12
100/9

*Bent ova db row*
100/16
100/15

*Partial deadlift*
484/10
484/8
484/7

*Smith shrug*
363/12
363/10
363/10

*WG pullups*
bw/10
bw/7


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn.  You walking around with your shirt off again?  I haev never had a woman coem up, and be so blatant..  Your my hero.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

It took me of guard for sure.... I just gave her a hug and said sorry, taken, 
then asked her for the pic...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice wo , again !  

whats a partial DL ?  Like a rack deadlift?  I assume you are doing the top part of the lift ? LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah from just under the knees  My best for that was 572 for 1


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

You sly devil you!  At least you got the picture though....I never get em to come straight out and ask me to their room.  I always have to work for it LOL.

Solid w/o my man...some nice w8 your moving around!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You sly devil you!  At least you got the picture though....I never get em to come straight out and ask me to their room.  I always have to work for it LOL.
> 
> Solid w/o my man...some nice w8 your moving around!


there is always some begging and pleading involved? ok..at least in my case..

Meatball...ya big stud!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> there is always some begging and pleading involved? ok..at least in my case..
> 
> Meatball...ya big stud!


Did ya see the pic??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary, I just thought it was such a bad w8 selection....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious Pete! Tell Tracey about it?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Ummmmm..... no.........


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>




He was sexy!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He was sexy!


Who me...????


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Of coarse and that lil man cartoon thing.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

when that one flexes, it looks like he looses his undies.  LMAO


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah that would be me, but my undies are gettin lost from all the fat now...


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Mine too.  LMAO   Had to break out the grannie pannies


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Ewwwww.... that's nasty.....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

I know!   LOL   Its sad!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

I think you'd still look great


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

well thank you.   I read about your adventure out.  LOL  behave.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

I was a very good boy, i told her i appreciated the offer and flashed my wedding ring


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Guess she felt "safe" with you.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey.... i am a _*REALLY*_ nice guy


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok, Its official... The wife knows, and she did this  that means she'll put up with it 

_*I am competeing on the 29th May  *_

That gives me 19 weeks  should be perfect timing


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

How much weight did ya put on?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> How much weight did ya put on?


still waiting on this.....heh.....

Yea I'm sure the wife was thrilled about that adventure!  Your a lucky man heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> there is always some begging and pleading involved? ok..at least in my case..


O yea...but when all else fails I break out the....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> How much weight did ya put on?


Since last comp?? 38lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Awesome news Pete! Time to kick ass again!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Since last comp?? 38lbs


Damn riss your gonna look awsome...even more so this time.  You looked great for your last come I can't imagine what you will look like for this one!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Since last comp?? 38lbs


Dude, you are gonna be huge. Your pics are incredible!!! Thanks for your advice on my journal too Brother. I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I was a very good boy, i told her i appreciated the offer and then flashed her...




yeah buddy..I saw her..I feel a vacation coming up this year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O yea...but when all else fails I break out the....


see..I do that...I have to admit..I do get groped up pretty well @ the club..hands on my chest and arms...but as soon as they go to check to see what my abs are doing...ok ok..getting personal...must not touch..

Have I mentioned...I hate cardio..but must start?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned...I hate cardio..but must start?


You no never...cardio I thought ya loved it LOL.  Its not so bad once you get started with it...just force yourself to do it...or I'll have to come kick your ass into gear!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

Just dropping in quick (i'm in work time) to say that i asked the big Kahuna, the Boss, the main Man, King of Kings, Gopro what he thought about me competing and his suggestion to me was to wait till Sept. I have a run of comps that are the important ones "Local, State, National" So i am gonna wait for them. Time for more bulk (100kg here i come)  
Thanks for the inspiration though guys, you are champions


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just dropping in quick (i'm in work time) to say that i asked the big Kahuna, the Boss, the main Man, King of Kings, Gopro what he thought about me competing and his suggestion to me was to wait till Sept. I have a run of comps that are the important ones "Local, State, National" So i am gonna wait for them. Time for more bulk (100kg here i come)
> Thanks for the inspiration though guys, you are champions


Your a beast man...I can't wait to see you after this bulk your gonna look AWSOME!  Hope you still have a neck after putting on all those LB's to check the ladies out lol.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O yea...but when all else fails I break out the....


 Your talkin about Burner right 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Dude, you are gonna be huge. Your pics are incredible!!! Thanks for your advice on my journal too Brother. I really appreciate it!!!


No worries Arch, anytime for a brother 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned...I hate cardio..but must start?


Again..... 








			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Your a beast man...I can't wait to see you after this bulk your gonna look AWSOME!  Hope you still have a neck after putting on all those LB's to check the ladies out lol.


I hope i still have a neck  Trace hates that about body building....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah buddy..I saw her..I feel a vacation coming up this year!


When.... for how long....  sweet


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Just my workout today, will start posting my diet again when i got my cals sorted 

*Shock: Delts/ bi's*

*Calves:* Triset Seated, standing, horizontal toe presses....?? some leg mach thing

*Seated mach press/ BB front raise: *
220/12 _60/10_
220/7  _60/6_

*CG upright row/ Face pulls (for rear delts): *
94/14 _132/8_
94/10 _110/8_

*Dropset DB Lat raise:*
37/8 31/6 21/12

*Alt DB curl/ CG chins:*
48/12 _bw/10_
48/7 _bw/6_

*Dropset BB curl:*
82/12 60/8 38/14


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just my workout today, will start posting my diet again when i got my cals sorted
> 
> *Shock: Delts/ bi's*
> 
> ...


G'Day !   Nice wo ! Heavy presses


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Mornin Eiss...nice presses man!  

I bet your bi's were screamin after that db curl/cg chin set.  I know mine always are.  love that superset!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> When.... for how long....  sweet


lemme make some money first! love to, towards the end of the year...maybe see u at one of your comps...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

cardoi...blech..I know..necessary evil...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just my workout today, will start posting my diet again when i got my cals sorted
> 
> *Shock: Delts/ bi's*
> 
> ...


Good W/O!!! How do you split up your workouts? I'm afraid to do 4 days a week because I keep hearin how that is going to lead to overtraining!!! I have toyed with a Mon,Tues./Thurs,Fri routine but again. Worried about OTing!!! Just read your gonna bulk up some more. HLY COW, your a friggen Mountain as it is!!! Go for it and for what its worth., I want the no neck, canonball traps syndrom


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O!!! How do you split up your workouts? I'm afraid to do 4 days a week because I keep hearin how that is going to lead to overtraining!!! I have toyed with a Mon,Tues./Thurs,Fri routine but again. Worried about OTing!!! Just read your gonna bulk up some more. HLY COW, your a friggen Mountain as it is!!! Go for it and for what its worth., I want the no neck, canonball traps syndrom


If you get enough rest and proper nutrition its alot harder to overtrain then you think.  You should have no problems at all.

I've gone at it 6 days in a row strong and didn't have a problem.  Give it a shot and you'll know it it works or not....just listen to your body.  Get enough rest and get your diet in check and I don't see any problems with it.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> G'Day !   Nice wo ! Heavy presses


Thanks Gary, i need to load up a bit more next time. I feel like i press overhead real good and then i got this chick tellin me not to build my delts more or i'll have prob's, she can get stuffed 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Mornin Eiss...nice presses man!
> 
> I bet your bi's were screamin after that db curl/cg chin set.  I know mine always are.  love that superset!


Yes they were, especially with extra spotted ones on each set 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> lemme make some money first! love to, towards the end of the year...maybe see u at one of your comps...


Sept-Oct..... If you do that i'll fly back with you 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O!!! How do you split up your workouts? I'm afraid to do 4 days a week because I keep hearin how that is going to lead to overtraining!!! I have toyed with a Mon,Tues./Thurs,Fri routine but again. Worried about OTing!!! Just read your gonna bulk up some more. HLY COW, your a friggen Mountain as it is!!! Go for it and for what its worth., I want the no neck, canonball traps syndrom


Hey Arch, split is.
Mon, Delts/ bis calves
Tues, legs, abs
Thurs, Chest/ tris calves
Fri, Back/ traps
Overtraining will tend to moreso come from too many sets during your workout not your split. And as DB said a good diet will help stop that to an extent.
Damn i think i'm puny....  Why do we always think of ourself that way..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

Tuesdays Shiat....

*Shock: Legs  *

*Dives/ Lying leg curl:*
bw/10 _176/10_
bw/7 _176/6_
bw/6 _154/8_

*Dropset lying leg curl:*
176/10 132/7 110/6

*45* Leg press/ Leg ext:*
891/10 _220/8_
891/6  _198/6_

*Leg ext/ Walking db lunges:*
220/10 _37/10_
198/8 _37/10_

*Dropset leg ext:*
220/10 176/7 132/8

 New pb on leg press friken heavy as!! My previous was 380kg for like 2 reps then i loaded up 405kg and pressed it i was like wow...  I have this mark on the rod that the sled slides up and down on to make sure i get good depth and i hit it each time, 10 times!!  I let out a few grunts though 
I also wanted to dropset squats but as i finished my last S/S Frank walked in... His this big german bloke that never speaks to ya.... well to me or anyone i train with. He's thickset in body and the head, does the same shit everyworkout. Bastard took my squat rack.... i think he was doin bicep curls in there


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Arch, split is.
> Mon, Delts/ bis calves
> Tues, legs, abs
> Thurs, Chest/ tris calves
> ...


Thanks for the input. Still knocking the idea around. Why are your Delts first? Just wondering. Most people start with like chest or back. Thats what I was thinking about doing, because my chest is a weakness of mine. Was thinking of pairing like this :
Mon-Chest/Tri's
Tue-Back/Traps
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Delts/Bi's
What do you think???
Thanks again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn, nice w/o Pete. And congrats on that PB, that's insane. Are you sure your doing the weight conversion correctly


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

Riss,

YOU are one big MOFO


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input. Still knocking the idea around. Why are your Delts first? Just wondering. Most people start with like chest or back. Thats what I was thinking about doing, because my chest is a weakness of mine. Was thinking of pairing like this :
> Mon-Chest/Tri's
> Tue-Back/Traps
> Thurs-Legs
> ...


Thats why... everyone does chest on Monday.... no gear to use so i do delts 
That is exactly the split i used for last year  All i did for this split was try and seperate every part by at least 2 days, doing big deads on Tues and then squats on Thurs was too huge for my lower back.
 Never bow to me mister.... There is only One worthy of that 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, nice w/o Pete. And congrats on that PB, that's insane. Are you sure your doing the weight conversion correctly


Yeah.... 65kg x 2.2 is 891lb..... 




			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Riss,
> 
> YOU are one big MOFO


Us big mofo's gotta stick together bro


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sept-Oct..... If you do that i'll fly back with you


of course it is..that is when the 'O' is in Vegas....damn...I better make mucho moolah...to do BOTH!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Riss,
> 
> YOU are one big MOFO


Damn one guy uses the word they all start using the word...  

I'll keep my mouth shut from now on


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn one guy uses the word they all start using the word...
> 
> I'll keep my mouth shut from now on


Imitation =  flattery


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Imitation = flattery


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Imitation = flattery


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey HUN!!  

I want some updated pics of you soon!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Imitation = flattery


You're gonna need that sense of humor when you're in the big house


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

You're gonna need that sense of humor when you're in the big house


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You're gonna need that sense of humor when you're in the big house


i knew you'd do that


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2005)

Whores....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey HUN!!
> 
> I want some updated pics of you soon!!


Saphy...  Most gorgeous princess  You want pics of me fat....?? 
I'm gettin a wax this arvo so i'll take some b4 the weeks out


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2005)

Not of me fat.... but me, fat... like my gut...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats why... everyone does chest on Monday.... no gear to use so i do delts
> That is exactly the split i used for last year  All i did for this split was try and seperate every part by at least 2 days, doing big deads on Tues and then squats on Thurs was too huge for my lower back.
> Never bow to me mister.... There is only One worthy of that


I understand about seperating the Deads and squats, never thought about that, thanks
How does this sound?
Mon-Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Delts
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Bi's/Tri's

or maybe this:
Mon-Back/Traps
Tues-Chest/Tri's
Thurs-Legs
Fri-Delts/Bi's

Sorry 'bout the "bow" thing, won't happen again!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2005)

Either look good Arch  Prolly like the 2nd a bit better Chest and tris together


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Not of me fat.... but me, fat... like my gut...


that sentance..if u can call it that...just gave me a headache...
oy..


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Saphy...  Most gorgeous princess  You want pics of me fat....??
> I'm gettin a wax this arvo so i'll take some b4 the weeks out


What is arvo???  Chris says it's your b*lls...  I said no.    AND YOU FAT?????


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that sentance..if u can call it that...just gave me a headache...
> oy..


Fair dink.... by the time you leave Oz you'l have an anurism then... 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> What is arvo???  Chris says it's your b*lls...  I said no.    AND YOU FAT?????


Arvo is short for Afternoon....  Me fat... yes.... well, wait to you see the pics then you can make the decision


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been really busy so i haven't been visiting journals 
Had a meeting on Tuesday, a friend for dinner on Wed, and last night went to an old mates place and drank beer and bourbon and shot a few games of pool 

I'll put up my workout later


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> ...last night went to an old mates place and drank beer and bourbon and shot a few games of pool
> 
> I'll put up my workout later



Now THAT'S my kind of diet


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Fair dink.... by the time you leave Oz you'l have an anurism then...


so..what u are saying..is that I am gonna need an American to Australian dictionary?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S my kind of diet


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..what u are saying..is that I am gonna need an American to Australian dictionary?


No.... just try and swicth off like the rest of the Aussies and then use your accent to charm the babes and you should be right


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

heh hhe..I am gonna score me some hot sheilas..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh hhe..I am gonna score me some hot sheilas..


Hey good use of Oz slang


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

I hate bein busy....  I miss you guys  

*Thursday*
Incline bench/ _fitball cable flys_
Pec Dec/ _Dips_
Dropset Bench press
Cable push down/ _Bench dips_
CGBP/ _Rev pd's_
Dropset ova head rope ext

*Friday*
CG pullups/ _fitball db pullover_
Stiff arm pulldown/ _incline db row_
Dropset WG lat pulldown
BB shrug/ _ski jump shrug_
Dropset smith shrug
Hyp ext/ _fitball hyp ext_
Dropset deadlift They were the worst ever


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey good use of Oz slang


just trying to be prepared!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Heya Riss...interesting looking supersets heh.  I may borrow some of those one day.

Sorry to hear your so busy...we miss ya over here to!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Riss...interesting looking supersets heh. I may borrow some of those one day.
> 
> Sorry to hear your so busy...we miss ya over here to!


What he said ! LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

Yesterday

*Power week
Delts/ bi's*

*DB Press*
*92/5*
82/5
82/4

*WG upright row*
*132/4*
121/4
121/3

*Cheat lat raise*
43/8
43/8

*BB curl*
*126/5*
126/3
114/4
114/3

*Alt db curl*
*60/5*
60/4
60/4

3 sets w8'd crunch
3 sets leg lift
2 sets hovers

Well got a few pb's in there  Maybe it has something to do with me weighing 210.5lb now  thats the heaviest i've eva been....
The db presses were great, really clean really solid  I do the upright rows with an ez curl bar and i use straps. I think i have curled that much before but only for 2 reps, i'm so anal about form on those 
I'll be back at lunch time, see you then


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Riss...interesting looking supersets heh.  I may borrow some of those one day.
> 
> Sorry to hear your so busy...we miss ya over here to!


I couldn't remember the w8's but they were great sets so knock yourself out bud


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

210 is big.  Pics?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

210 is big.  Pics?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Riss ,


Look at all the *PR's !*

truly a MoFo !!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Riss ,
> 
> 
> Look at all the *PR's !*
> ...


O yea we recruited a winner LOL!!!

Awsome w/o man...those are some insane numbers bro.  210.5...keep on growing man theres never an end just another begining!

I ment to write down your shock w/o's and I fuqin forgot I was so pissed!  Next time I'll have to make a note of it heh.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yesterday
> 
> *Power week
> Delts/ bi's*
> ...


Lookin GOOD!!! Feel free for that tip on the "hands on hip most muscular"   Way to go on your pb's. I've got to finish this week (2 weeks) in RR, then next week will be the "shock" week. Then I get to go back to power


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 210 is big.  Pics?


Yeah, they're comin'  by the end of the week. I wanted to this weekend, but the boy and the playstation were on 


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Riss ,
> 
> 
> Look at all the *PR's !*
> ...


 I think it might of been that we had a young fella training with us so i had to show of 



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O yea we recruited a winner LOL!!!
> 
> Awsome w/o man...those are some insane numbers bro.  210.5...keep on growing man theres never an end just another begining!
> 
> I ment to write down your shock w/o's and I fuqin forgot I was so pissed!  Next time I'll have to make a note of it heh.


The main goal is 220 for now  I'll try and hold that while cutting 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin GOOD!!! Feel free for that tip on the "hands on hip most muscular"   Way to go on your pb's. I've got to finish this week (2 weeks) in RR, then next week will be the "shock" week. Then I get to go back to power


Will do asap, just gettin time on  this putter is a pain at work, i'm racing now cause the old man wants to use it....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2005)

*Tuesday

Power/ Legs:

Dives:*
bw/6
bw/5
bw/4

*Lying leg curl:*
231/7
231/5
231/4

*Squat:*
396/4 wasn't a pb but were the best i have done to date nearly a 5
374/4
352/5

*Leg press:*
924/1 (wait for the story) 
748/10
792/8

*Leg ext:*
297/7
297/6

So i'm loadin up the leg press thinkin  "i did 891 for 10 the other day so i should be able to do 924 for a couple at least.... i did the 891 first but hey....
my legs are a tad on the jelly side but i'm goin for it (i want to impress Rock after all.... "
So i go 1 down and its a tad shy of my line that i like to use for a depth guide so i make sure the next one goes below..... yep it keeps goin downnnn..
i wiggle my way out and over hear in the back ground "fuckin idiot" i turn around to see Frank (featured in a previous story..) laugh and start talkin to another guy Pete that i know pretty well. Now Frank had only just got there and not seen me squat. So i start chewin over it and ask Pete (when he moved away from Frank) what he had said... he looked very coy and started makin up some bs story about he reckoned he could lift more than me...
So i think stuff it, it's not worth my time and he's a dick anyway and trains like a poof.... So at the and i'm doin my calves on the seated toe press and Frank has left 4 20kg plates a 10kg an a 5 layin around the floor under the seated press so my training partner says "i'm not puttin this shit back" and i look up to see Frank about to walk past so i say (very loudly so the whole gym can hear) "na i'm not an ignorant prick like some.... i can put my w8's away" Well everybody looks.... and i look at Frank and he drops his eyes to the floor and keeps walkin


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds like there's some drama going on your gym   

924 is a lot of weight


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

fight! FIGHT!

yes, ladies and gentleman..and albob...
come and see it! We've seen the 'Thrilla in Manilla..now watch the 'Thnder from Down Under!'

Pete, he's just jealous that he can only hope to be like u...as you say, stuff it...
'trains like a poof'....that's funny...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice friggin weight, BTW...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome weight Pete! I'll be catching up soon  

Next time just wack Frank with at 20kg plate upside the head


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice wo Riss !  

But does frank have hotties asking him up to their room?  Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But does frank have hotties asking him up to their room?  Thats what I'm talking about



O yea...I was thinkin the same thing   

Awsome w/o riss...some killer squats ya got there!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Tuesday
> 
> Power/ Legs:
> 
> ...


Holy cow Brother, movin' some serious weight!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks fellas you guys are classic


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2005)

everytrime i get on here something comes up (i gotta go home cause the wife cant find her damn car keys)  Or someone wants the computer or do this or do that....  I don't get anytime to chat with me mates and it's really startin to piss me off..............!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

Fine, see ya later


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok heres a few quick pics i took this morning, so the heads a bit ruff and the missus was really blah about takin them so i wasn't even ready in half of them


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Wish I had your calves..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

Been nailin them pretty hard Jake, it's taken a while but they are comin up


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Im going to watch your routine more closely.  How often do you hit them, and how often do you alter foot placement(every time/every other time)?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

I train M/T/T/F so i do calves Mon/Thurs
On Mon Seated stuff first then standing. Then on Thurs i start with the standing. I dont worry about the feet placing just ALL the way down and the extra hard press right up onto your toes at the top for that really hard squeeze


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, because the medail head of my gastroc is lagging, and the lateral is way over developed.  Thats why I have a problem with my calf(sais my therapist).  So I have to concentrate on foot placement more.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

You could start a shitfight with a statment like that


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont understand?  Can you not isolate the different heads of the gastroc?

I dont know much about physiology.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Those pics are 210 lbs ?  How tall are ya ?  How much longer you going to fatten up ? LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

Some think you can some don't... Me i tend not to think so.... your calf has very small tie in points. I used to change my placements around but since i have just started pressing as hard as i can and keeping my feet straight they have responded more


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Those pics are 210 lbs ?  How tall are ya ?  How much longer you going to fatten up ? LOL


I am 5'8" (short ass....) Wanna at least hit 220


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I am 5'8" (short ass....) Wanna at least hit 220


 Gaa!  You little guys kill me.  220 isn't even on my radar!  (Not that it wouldn't be a great place to end up.  Looks like you're lightin it up.  Great job.)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn Pete, even "bulked" your looking ripped. Nice pics, we all know how hard you've worked for it all!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

How big are your arms Pete?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Gaa!  You little guys kill me.  220 isn't even on my radar!  (Not that it wouldn't be a great place to end up.  Looks like you're lightin it up.  Great job.)



How big are you?  Pics?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How big are you?  Pics?


 Right now 6", 283lbs, 16.8% BF...and no, I don't have pics posted...I know I should, but haven't done it yet.  (Besides, I'd have to post one of "maximum me" as well coming in at close to 350 and...um...I'm not really anxious to put those out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wanna at least hit 220


HLY COW!!! Your a friggen Monster as it is!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Gaa!  You little guys kill me.  220 isn't even on my radar!  (Not that it wouldn't be a great place to end up.  Looks like you're lightin it up.  Great job.)


Ahhhh thanks  I think.... 4" can make *alot* of difference to body w8


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Pete, even "bulked" your looking ripped. Nice pics, we all know how hard you've worked for it all!


 Thanks Dave... i think its the extra muscle i've put on just look good under the fat


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How big are your arms Pete?


Just over 17.5"


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok heres a few quick pics i took this morning, so the heads a bit ruff and the missus was really blah about takin them so i wasn't even ready in half of them


well...at least I am better looking than you...you muscular bastard...
   
good job, brotha!


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2005)

looking good Rissole


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

You're arms are like the size of my head.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok heres a few quick pics i took this morning, so the heads a bit ruff and the missus was really blah about takin them so i wasn't even ready in half of them


You beast!!  Lookin awsome man...the hair is cute I swear     I can only imagine what you look like in person...I'm like 5'6" @ 167ish and I can't imagine like 50lbs on myself LOL.  Keep it uo man your doin great!

What do you guestimate your BF% to be?



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont understand?  Can you not isolate the different heads of the gastroc?
> 
> I dont know much about physiology.


Negative mi amigo!  You can't isolate one head or the other...the foot placement puts minimal stress on one head or the other.  The movement will hit the gastroc completely and the foot placement may feel like your working the medial more then the lateral but your really not doing much there.  Just work the gastroc and soleous and really put intensity into it! Concentrate on the 3 angles of working them (straight leg, slightly bent, and 90 deg angle at knees) and get some slow negatives then explode from the bottom...squeeze as hard as you can at the top and hold for a second.  

What are your calves measuring in at jake?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're arms are like the size of my head.


So your admiting to having a big head   




   J/K Luke!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...at least I am better looking than you...you muscular bastard...
> 
> good job, brotha!


 Are you sure about that..... i think we should have a bit of a compition when you get ur butt ova here



			
				sara said:
			
		

> looking good Rissole


Fang you darling 



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're arms are like the size of my head.


Smart arms 



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You beast!!  Lookin awsome man...the hair is cute I swear     I can only imagine what you look like in person...I'm like 5'6" @ 167ish and I can't imagine like 50lbs on myself LOL.  Keep it uo man your doin great!
> 
> What do you guestimate your BF% to be?


Ok that was gay....   I'll try and find someone your height and w8 and get my pic taken with them 
BF prolly around 15-16%  Very unsure


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

OK i'll post all this again... i typed it out and hit the wrong button the other day 

*Thursday

Power Chest/ tris
Bench:*
308/1 (+5sp) only eva did this once b4 comp
286/4 (+2sp)
275/4 (+2sp)

*Incline DB:*
92/10
92/9
92/8

*Decline smith:*
297/4
253/5
231/6

*Roman Chair dips:*
92/4
74/5
74/4

*Vbar pd's:*
110/5
99/6

*Friday
Power Back/ trap:*
*Partial dead:*
572/5 pr i did do them first...
572/4
550/4

*Incline bench BB row:*
242/5
231/5
220/6

*Single arm cable row:*
132/6
132/5

*WG chins:*
53/4
53/3
53/3

*Smith shrug:*
407/12
407/10 x2
407/8


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

*Today

RepRange Delt's/ Bi's:
Arnold press:*
43/10
75/8
43/12

*Bent ova rear cable pulls:*
66/10
66/8

*CG Upright rows:*
93/15
93/11

*Lying ova head cable curl:*
165/8
143/8

*Concentration curl:*
43/10
43/8

*Preacher curl:*
77/15

Seated (straight leg) calf press x 3 sets
Seated (bent leg) calf press x 3 sets
Standing unilateral press x 2 sets


----------



## Rissole (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh yeah... this week 212.5lb up 2.5


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice w/o's Pete! And nice weight gain, we're about to pass each other


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice wo's !  I like the wide variety of exercises


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

"My Journal, come say G'Day "
g'day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

"My Journal, come say G'Day "
g'day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

"My Journal, come say G'Day "
g'day!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Today
> 
> RepRange Delt's/ Bi's:
> Arnold press:*
> ...


Looking Great there Brother!!! Got a quick question about Shock week. Am I supposed to be going to failure on each exercise?


----------



## kimberlieeadie (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi guys, hi Rissole! sorry to interupt, It's been interesting following along with you all. How was your holidays Rissole? can you guess who it is!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks guys Burner very funny x3 
Guys that is Kimmy she is an awesome personal trainer and very very Aussie Hot!!    Try and get her to put some pics up 

Just to let you know i'm not dead, just flat out again. I'm currently making a sign that goes in our church foyer, i'll put up a pick of my last project so you know the type of crap the Riss can do 
The first are some chandeliers i mead and the second is a lecturn


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

That's some cool crap Pete! You made all that?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

You know how to do something besides lift weights and eat !!!!!!  LOL  Great job !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn riss those are awsome...those chandeliers  are crazy I like em!  What are they made out of or what do you specialize in I guess I should say?


----------



## Paynne (Feb 3, 2005)

So I'm guessing you're a welder?   That stuff looks great.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm a fitter machinist by trade but have just picked up some know how along the way.
the chandeliers are made from 6mm round bar. I  made a big peg board out of some plate steel and 100's of litle pegs welded to it to give me the bends (nearly sent me round the bend...) I had to heat the bar with an oxy set and bend all the curves.
The lecturn was pretty easy, i found some bent stainless at the scrap yard and all i had to do was cut it up and get the leg transition right, the hardest part was polishing it. That took 4 hrs on a machine...
Oh yeah i forgot to add. I am PTing a young lady of a morning 6-7.00 so i'm off to do that now, she should look great in 10-15 kilo's time


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2005)

Just stopping in to say hello to the hottest IMer around  

Hows my petey toots doing today 

Hows this place without me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

"Hi, my name is Pete.. and I'm too busy for yall"


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey... don't be like that  I love youze guyz and miss bein on here


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Brother, Hows it goin???


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Howdee stranger


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2005)

hola, dude!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey fellas, an update on a few minor things that have been hap'nen
Chicky i been training in the morn has lost about 8.5lb just getting her to eat well and not too much cardio. 
My training has been great (bustin my arse).
My friend works for Toshiba as an engineer at the power stations, he rang me up yesterday and asked me if i still scrap copper for extra cash.... i say yeah..... he says, well i've got 8.4 tonnes of it for ya if ya want  Hell yeah!!!!!! :bounce:
I rang the scrap yard and he will pay me $3.15 a kg.... thats over $26g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks like i will definatley be coming over this year 
Damn this is a God send...... (can i use those words in the same sentence  ) i have some bills to pay  and i want Trace to get the laser surgery on her eyeballs. Look out though boyz here i come


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Holy shit, thats a lot of copper.. your gonna need a new truck to haul it


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like things are happenin for the man down unda!!!  Awsome find with the copper man...and congrats on your trainee!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats  !   Guess we have to start calling you Lucky


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey HAndsome!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I rang the scrap yard and he will pay me $3.15 a kg.... thats over $26g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Wheeeeeereeee areeeeee youuuuu???


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2005)

Jake cares....... 
I am goin to Brisbane next week (for a week) so i gots alot to sort out before i go, I am puttin on a trivia night the same night i get back so it's gotta be all organised b4 i go, amd my old man has started playin the stock market so he hogs the computer at work i i cant post from there at all now.... 
When i get back from Brizzie i should be back to fairly normal


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

There he is!!! Have a good trip and look forward to you getting back


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

come back when you can stay longer


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey Pete!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn the one day pete is around I miss him...is this like a game or something   

Have fun on your trip bro!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2005)

G'day Rissole ....... I haven't seen you posting much lately


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

peetrips


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

*Monday 4th*

_Glutamine_
*M1)* 4 whole eggs 8 whites

*M2)* 60g's Whey, 1/2 cup rolled oats

*M3)* 10oz Chicken, 4 oz sweet taters

*M4)* 60g's whey 1tblps Flax

_Glutamine_
*Delts/ bis
DB press*
92/5
92/5
92/3

*WG Upright rows*
110/8
110/7
110/6

*DB lat raise*
37/8
37/8
37/6

*BB curls*
132/4
126/3
121/5
121/3

*Standing alt curls*
53/6
53/5
53/5
53/4

*Fitball cable crunch*
77/12
88/8
88/8

*Fitball leg raise*
3 sets of 12

_Glutamine_
*M5) * 100g's Max's CVGM shake   

*M6)* 10oz Chicken 1tblsp flax

_Glutamine_


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome Back Riss!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Wohooo the Riss returns


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Arch 
Man this is typical of me tryin to get back here......
I was gonna whore my ass off on the weekend but there was something wrong with my server ans then yesterday i was gonna post up and a friend rang with her brother trippin out so i had to go to their place and do some on the fly counseling.... That was fun 
So i'm back, not sure to what capacity yet but i'm back


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey hey Gazza


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Alls that matters is your Back!!! Good to have ya Brother!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 4, 2005)

WOO HOO!!  Rissy is back!!  Are ya cuttin' Babe???   







Oh yeah I missed u!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

hola, meatball!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WOO HOO!!  Rissy is back!!  Are ya cuttin' Babe???
> 
> Oh yeah I missed u!!


Thanks Hun i missed you too. 
Yeah, cleaning my diet right up. I have gotten too bf to start comp cutting, i think i am about 18% so i want to get it around 12% before i start comp cut in June-July. Comp is in Sept but now there is an east coast comp so my dates will be:
September 18th 2005 Eastcoast Titles
September 25th 2005 Central Coast Titles 
October 9th 2005 NSW State Titles 
October 22nd 2005 Australian Nationals in Melbourne (WNSO Qualifier)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, meatball!


Yo Mikey, how the hell are ya??


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn riss been like forever since ya been around!!!

Glad to see ya back....still eatin like an animal I see LOL...and you call that cleaning up.  How much do you weight now?  I remember you were really beefy last time I spoke to you can only imagine now!


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2005)

welcome back!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yo Mikey, how the hell are ya??


doing ok. you? Waiting to see if friend returns call...we are supposed to hit the gym...40 minutes ago...ifno call back in 10 mins..will go alone..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn riss been like forever since ya been around!!!
> 
> Glad to see ya back....still eatin like an animal I see LOL...and you call that cleaning up.  How much do you weight now?  I remember you were really beefy last time I spoke to you can only imagine now!


Hey buddy, good to hear from you too. Hows the shoulder??
Wiegh in now is at 208 i think i would just be too fat at 220. maybe in a few years that will be a good w8 for me


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> doing ok. you? Waiting to see if friend returns call...we are supposed to hit the gym...40 minutes ago...ifno call back in 10 mins..will go alone..


Just go Mikey.... Just go..... (like on Dumb and Dumber)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

*Tuesday 5th*

_Glutamine_
*M1)* 4 whole eggs 8 whites 1tblsp olive oil

*M2)* 60g's Whey, 1/2 cup rolled oats

*M3)* 10oz Chicken, 4 oz sweet taters

*M4)* 60g's whey 1tblps Flax


*Legs
45* Leg Press*
880/9
902/5
902/3 (4)

*Squat*
396/4
374/3
352/6

*Leg ext*
297/6
297/5
297/3

*Leg curls*
176/8
176/6
176/5

*Dives*
bw/6
bw/6
bw/4

*Seated calf raise*
176/8
176/6
176/8 (bit fast...)

*Leg press calf press (singles)*
132/4
88/8
88/6

*M5) * 100g's Max's CVGM shake   

*M6)* 10oz Chicken 1tblsp flax

Ran into a guy i knew and he was training legs as well so we had 3 of us training together..... Damn it makes it take a long time..... Not good...
Also i pulled my water bottle out of my bag and noticed it had some protien on it (pre-made stuff that i take for after training) So i thought my bottle must have a leak.... it had a leak all right....  i must of put the bag down too hard in the change room and cracked the bottom of it 
The side compartment of my bag is water proff so i had a swimming pool of protien in my bag


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

Whoa !!!!!!!   Been a while since I've seen numbers like that posted by anybody   You Aussie Beast you !!!  Dare  I ask ... did you geta straw for the protein drink ? LOL (Sick)


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

Prolly i am pushin good cause i am the fattest guy here at the moment.... 
I had to tip it down the sink  no straws..... 
This protien is the bomb too, it's not a milk based protien. It tastes like fruit juice   Very yummy... 
This is the official site that shows it in a small container but i got the 4kg bucket 
http://www.aminoactive.com.au/shtml/cvgmshake.shtml


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice w/o there Pete!! Nice to see you back, I was afraid you were gone for good


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, good to hear from you too. Hows the shoulder??
> Wiegh in now is at 208 i think i would just be too fat at 220. maybe in a few years that will be a good w8 for me


208 is a good weight...especially for your height brotha!!  I could only imagine 220!  Can't wait to see you cut up for your next comp your gonna look amazing.

Shoulder hurts alot but I am dealing.  Haven't trained in a month and a half or so and still don't have insurance.  I'm on the final stretch to getting it and hopefully surgery if needed.  Then I'll be back to training by summer is my guess.

Nice w/o there bud...almost hittin 400's on the squats and 900 on the press...your an animal LOL.  Glad to see some training numbers in these parts!!  O man training with 3 is horrible...I've done that a few times and I hate it!  Takes so damn long.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

Big numbers there Brother Riss!!! Awesome w/o.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Tuesday 5th*
> 
> _Glutamine_
> *M1)* 4 whole eggs 8 whites 1tblsp olive oil
> ...


        Are those grams or pounds?????  

Hi Sweetie!!  Soooo glad you are back!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 6, 2005)

rocksolid said:
			
		

> Nice w/o there Pete!! Nice to see you back, I was afraid you were gone for good


Gone....? I don't think so  Thanks mate, finding it very hard to do stairs today.... But thats where the food is so... 


			
				Deadeyedick said:
			
		

> 208 is a good weight...especially for your height brotha!!  I could only imagine 220!  Can't wait to see you cut up for your next comp your gonna look amazing.
> 
> Shoulder hurts alot but I am dealing.  Haven't trained in a month and a half or so and still don't have insurance.  I'm on the final stretch to getting it and hopefully surgery if needed.  Then I'll be back to training by summer is my guess.
> 
> Nice w/o there bud...almost hittin 400's on the squats and 900 on the press...your an animal LOL.  Glad to see some training numbers in these parts!!  O man training with 3 is horrible...I've done that a few times and I hate it!  Takes so damn long.


Yeah it will great to find out exactly how much muscle i've put on in 12 mths.
Great to hear you being smart about layin off the shoulder bro, i can imagine what the temptation is like to train.... but i know you know how much better off you'll be in the end. Your still young and your comback will be monster 


			
				Largeangel said:
			
		

> Big numbers there Brother Riss!!! Awesome w/o.


Thanks bro.... Must be a Samson thing, he was strong when the Spirit of the Lord was on him 


			
				Sexysaph said:
			
		

> Are those grams or pounds?????
> Hi Sweetie!!  Soooo glad you are back!


Tonnes baby.... tonnes....  Glad to be back


----------



## Rissole (Apr 6, 2005)

*Wednesday 6th*

*M1)* 4 whole eggs 8 whites 1/2 cup oats 1tblsp olive oil

*M2)* 60g's Whey, 1tblsp flax

*M3)* 10oz Chicken, salad

*M4)* 60g's whey 1tblps Flax

2 caramel lollies hey they were only small....

*M5) * 10oz Chicken, green vege 

*M6)* 60g's whey, 1tblsp flax


----------



## Rissole (Apr 7, 2005)

Ya busy again... will post up this arvo.
Just had to replace broken speedo cable on the bike and last night was root night so i wasn't gonna hang around here.... 
Had a pretty good chest and tri workout yesterday and looking forward to back and traps today. Damn it.... thats right.... no more straps


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn it.... thats right.... no more straps


Straps are for pussies...man up already    j/k


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

*Thursday 7th*

*M1)* 4 whole eggs 7 whites 1tblsp olive oil

*M2)* 60g's Whey, 1/2 cup rolled oats

*M3)* 10oz Chicken, 4 oz sweet taters

*M4)* 60g's whey 1tblps Flax


*Chest/ Tri's
Bench Press*
308/2
286/2
264/3
264/2

*Incline DB press*
103/8
103/6
103/5

*Decline Smth press*
275/5
275/5
275/4

*CG bench*
176/6
176/5
176/4
176/4

*Rack dips*Partner standing on lap
*8*6*6*5*

*M5)* 100g's Max's CVGM shake 

*M6)* 10oz Chicken 1tblsp flax

Incline presses were sweet!! The db's at the gym only go to 42kg so i grabbed some packing tape and taped a 2 1/2 kg plate to each side  Next time i think i'll have to use 5's 
Post todays workout later, i gotta go help a friend set up for his wedding tomoorow and then go drink beer with him.... tough hey... 'oi' it is nearly 8:00...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Strong Pete!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice wo you freakin' beast !! How was the beer ? 




Any plans for the big day "old " man ?  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

AWESOME w/O there Riss!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Strong Pete!


Do you think so...?? I wish i could do more....


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo you freakin' beast !! How was the beer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer not so good... i ate a pizza and only had 2 light beers and it sat on my gut really badly, maybe cause it was my first real cheat in about 2 weeks.... 
How did you know about the big day.... 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME w/O there Riss!!! Hows it goin?


Thanks Arch, still busy.... went out for a massive brekfast with the guy whose getting hitched and now i gotta go help finish the church set up and do the sound.... then i gotta practice some songs for tomorrow no Bass ( i play in my church band ) then we are having a fairwell dinner for a friend tonight... i swear it never ends....
Tomorrow is 2 morning services, lunch at pizza hut for my birthday, then a night service, and then a bbq at a mates place for his birthday....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

In your profile it says your Birthday is April 10th 

Yea, your stronger than I am.  But I havent been back training for too long, so lookout


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

Come on then Jake... :d you can do it. Competing in a strong man comp hey?? I did deads testerday and felt like i was gonna split my calouses off


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

Clip them with some clippers if they are big.. and grind them smooth with a pumice stone.  Your skin will still be tough, but you wont have huge bumps.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Brother Pete, not sure if I'll get a chance to get on tomorrow, so heres an early


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2005)

*Happy*  *Happy* *B-day*!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys  too much pizza and cake


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Wassup Birthday Boy ?!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice smilie Gaz 
Oooo what a cheat weekend  Friday night 1 pizza 2 beers, Saturday morning massive breakfast at a cafe at the beach, Saturday night dinner at Hogs breath with this wicked chocolate/strawberry moose (sp?) birthday cake. Sunday lunch pizza again and more cake. I feel like a rolly polly.... 
Trace got me a set of scales that take your bf% and spent big $$$ on it... tried it out and i think its pretty accurate 
How are you big fella??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice smilie Gaz
> Oooo what a cheat weekend  Friday night 1 pizza 2 beers, Saturday morning massive breakfast at a cafe at the beach, Saturday night dinner at Hogs breath with this wicked chocolate/strawberry moose (sp?) birthday cake. Sunday lunch pizza again and more cake. I feel like a rolly polly....
> Trace got me a set of scales that take your bf% and spent big $$$ on it... tried it out and i think its pretty accurate
> How are you big fella??


Damn !!!!!  Aren't you training for a contest or two ?  BB I mean , not pizza eating ?   LOL

Ok funs over, now get your sorry ass back on the diet wagon  

 OOPS !!  sO MUCH FOR THE NEW SCALE !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY BUDDY!!! I remember doing this last year, how cool is that?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice...
yeah i been eatin really clean and its made a big difference and i ate really well between those *ahem* "meals".....
Anyway i am hittin 1 hr of cardio in the morns with the girl i been training.... no not like that.... Found out the other day that a woman we know got attcked by a 16yr old on the same path we been walking on he wanted he money but she was out walkin and didn't have any so he dragged he into the bush and tried to cut her neck...  Prick was lucky it wasn't my walk time...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> HAPPY B-DAY BUDDY!!! I remember doing this last year, how cool is that?


Was i that bad though... ??  Thanks Dave


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

But he didn't cut her neck?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Was i that bad though... ??  Thanks Dave


LOL, no! No worse than I would be. It just dawned on me though that we've known each other well for over a year!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> But he didn't cut her neck?


Just, he had one of those knives that retract and you can break a piece off so it stays sharp and it kept breaking (he did make her bleed alot but not enough to do major damage)
Funny thing was, she's a Christian and she was screaming Jesus help me, and then said in Jesus name get off me, he said what did you say... she said it again and he stood up threw the knife at her and ran away....



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL, no! No worse than I would be. It just dawned on me though that we've known each other well for over a year!


Hey yeah... and i only spoke to you twice on the phone now...?? Might have to correct that


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just, he had one of those knives that retract and you can break a piece off so it stays sharp and it kept breaking (he did make her bleed alot but not enough to do major damage)
> Funny thing was, she's a Christian and she was screaming Jesus help me, and then said in Jesus name get off me, he said what did you say... she said it again and he stood up threw the knife at her and ran away....
> 
> 
> Hey yeah... and i only spoke to you twice on the phone now...?? Might have to correct that


And you left me a B-day message last year on my machine. I still have it, I thought it was a druggie calling me at 2am when I first listened to it with your accent LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I think what you should do is write up what you plan to do with P/RR/S II with reps and sets and I'll just copy that minus the dives


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh yeah... i remember that 
Ok you just answered my PM


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

Fridays w/o
First heavy back w/o with no straps.....

*WG Pullups*
88/2
77/2
66/4
66/3

*WG mach rows*
220/6
220/5
220/5

*CG T Bar row*this was where my calouses started to hurt...
242/9
242/8
242/8

*Partial Deadlift* ova under grip
352/8
396/6
396/6

*Hypers*
44/10
44/8

*BB shrugs* double ova hand grip
308/8*4
308/4*2 losin it
308/4*2...


132/4
88/8
88/6

So that showed me big time how much i been usin straps....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

*Monday 11th*

*M1)* 3 whole eggs 8 whites 1tblsp olive oil

1hr walk

*M1,b)*1/2 cup oats, shot of low fat milk

*M2)* 60g's Whey, 6oz sweet tater

*M3)* 10oz Chicken, 8oz sweet taters

*M4)* 60g's whey, 1tblps Flax

Rep/ range week, putting some prtII back in thanks to Rockmeister
*Delts/ bi's/ abs
Single arm DB press*
76/10
76/10
76/7 too light need heavier next time

*Lying lat raise *rear delt
31/10
26/11

*Cable side raise*
44/12
33/16

*Incline alt curl*
54/9
54/7

*Cable curls*
110/15
132/12

*Concentration curl*
31/10*5

*Decline crunch*
bw/16
bw/10
bm/10

*Roman chair leg raise*
16*12*12

*Hovers*
fitball 2x40 count

*M5) * 100g's Max's CVGM shake   

*M6)* 10oz Chicken 1tblsp flax


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice wo 's Riss !! great pullups  

so is there a readers digest version of what the difference is betweem P/RR/S one and two ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Monday 11th*
> 
> *M1)* 3 whole eggs 8 whites 1tblsp olive oil
> 
> ...


Yahooo!!!! Nice w/o. Your doing Part II, I'm doing Part II, think we can get Gary on board also?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2005)

Happy Belated my IM Hubby  
Kisses for you on your bday


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

Happy B-day Pete!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey happy B-day bro...sorry I was working all weekend so I couldn't get on earlier.  Sounds like ya had a great one though!

Another long read LOL but I got through it all!



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Trace got me a set of scales that take your bf% and spent big $$$ on it... tried it out and i think its pretty accurate


I bet it was a little more accurate then you were hoping LOL!

Workouts are sick as always...I love reading your lifts.  So inspiring!!  I haven't gone to the store to get the ironman mag yet and can't find the article anywhere....is there a clear cut p/rr/s II out.  Or what exactly is the difference?  Like how can you perfect perfection?!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello Riss, how did the Birthday Bash go?
Awesome w/o too there Brother!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yahooo!!!! Nice w/o. Your doing Part II, I'm doing Part II, think we can get Gary on board also?


When he see's how big you and me are getting i think it will be easy 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo 's Riss !! great pullups
> 
> so is there a readers digest version of what the difference is betweem P/RR/S one and two ?


Thanks bud, Prt II is only slight variations
Power week
1st ex: 6 x max single (2 minute rest between sets attempting to keep same weight each time).
2nd: 3 x 3
3rd:3 x 5

Rep range, sets depend on whether you are training a large body part or not.
1st: 3-4 x 7-10
2nd:2-3 x 11-15
3rd: 1-2 x 16-20

Shock make sure you do for your first exercise a pre-exhaust superset (isolation move to compound) 2 sets then do post-activation superset (compound before isolation) 2 sets Then you dropset to toast you right out 

The one body part i change sets alot for though is bi's 
8 sets on power 5 sets on RR and 1 superset and 1 dropset on shock 



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Happy Belated my IM Hubby
> Kisses for you on your bday


 :bounce:    Thank you my love.... i miss you sooo much 



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy B-day Pete!


Thanks Jake  



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey happy B-day bro...sorry I was working all weekend so I couldn't get on earlier.  Sounds like ya had a great one though!
> Another long read LOL but I got through it all!
> I bet it was a little more accurate then you were hoping LOL!
> *AHHHhhh yes *
> Workouts are sick as always...I love reading your lifts.  So inspiring!!  I haven't gone to the store to get the ironman mag yet and can't find the article anywhere....is there a clear cut p/rr/s II out.  Or what exactly is the difference?  Like how can you perfect perfection?!


Read Garys bit bud then ask away and i'll do the best i can to answer 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Riss, how did the Birthday Bash go?
> Awesome w/o too there Brother!!!


Yeah it was great Arch. Plenty of great friends all together in the one place. It was exactly what i wanted


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2005)

Soon toots soon.
I will be talking to the company in Perth this week. 
You scared yet


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

No not scared.... prayin... yeah prayin big time


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

*Tuesday 12th*

*M1)* 3 whole eggs 8 whites 1tblsp olive oil

Leah did weights and cardio in the gym so none for me

*M1,b)*1/2 cup oats, shot of low fat milk

*M2)* 60g's Whey, 6oz sweet tater

*M3)* 10oz Chicken, 8oz sweet taters

*M4)* 60g's whey, 1tblps Flax

*Squat:*
325/8 10
325/7
330/10
330/8

*Single Leg Press:*
220/15
220/13
220/12

*Leg Ext:*
132/16
110/17
110/15

*Lying Leg Curl:*
154/10
176/7
154/8

*Single Leg Curl:*
44/13
44/12
44/14

*DB SLDL:*
70/20
70/18

*Standing Calf Raise:*
297/15
297/12
297/10

*Sitting Calf Raise:*
88/15
88/13
88/12

*M5) * 100g's Max's CVGM shake   

*M6)* 10oz Meat Salad and some coleslaw (at a friends place for a BBQ)

Ok, so i was crushed like Rocco for this w/o but what pissed me off most was it took 1hr to do quads alone!!!  My training partner just wasn't copping it.... when he finished his set i would change to my w8 get straight under the bar and lift, then when i fininshed he would change to his w8 then stand there for minutes still trying to recover from his last set  Hey it was a brutal workout but damn.... i was like come on man, go.... "yeah yeah" puff pant....   Hammies and calves took another 45 mins so i was pissed by the end and i think he knew it....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice wo Riss  


You and rock , OOPS , i mean Rocco are the beast bros . !


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah thanks.... I am gonna pay for it the next couple of days....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks.... I am gonna pay for it the next couple of days....


And at your next show


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

I better  Mainly the Nationals


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Tuesday 12th*
> 
> *M1)* 3 whole eggs 8 whites 1tblsp olive oil
> 
> ...


Damn Awesom w/o! Looks very familiar  Please don't put your workout numbers next to mine LOL  And awesome sig, I really like that


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice workout.  Is that your boyfriend in your sig?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

ha ha! Leave it to Jake...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

dang, bubba-
you did all that weight with as short of rest as possible? U da man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Is that your boyfriend in your sig?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 12, 2005)

I think that you two look good together


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome Leg w/o there Riss!!! Big numbers.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *PreMier*
> _Nice workout. Is that your boyfriend in your sig?  _





			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

>


Thats Jake for ya !!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I think that you two look good together


Hey....


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2005)

cute sig.. why aren't I in it???


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn pete...thats a crazy w/o.  You gotta get your partner to kick it up a notch!  I had a friend like that once...no matter what I did he would never want to workout the same speed I did.  I had to drop him LOL!

But anyways nice numbers man!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> cute sig.. why aren't I in it???


Cause your too cute to be a beast....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn pete...thats a crazy w/o.  You gotta get your partner to kick it up a notch!  I had a friend like that once...no matter what I did he would never want to workout the same speed I did.  I had to drop him LOL!
> 
> But anyways nice numbers man!


Thanks buddy, don't worry, the thought of droppin him has crossed my mind...
quite a few times


----------



## Robboe (Apr 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok, so i was crushed like Rocco for this w/o but what pissed me off most was it took 1hr to do quads alone!!!  My training partner just wasn't copping it.... when he finished his set i would change to my w8 get straight under the bar and lift, then when i fininshed he would change to his w8 then stand there for minutes still trying to recover from his last set  Hey it was a brutal workout but damn.... i was like come on man, go.... "yeah yeah" puff pant....   Hammies and calves took another 45 mins so i was pissed by the end and i think he knew it....



Why don't you work it so that for every set he does, you do two. His conditioning clearly isn't up to par yet, so he should eventually be brought up to standard like that. Let him start with lower volume until he's ready.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Cause your too cute to be a beast....


   can't I be a CUTE beast???


----------



## Rissole (Apr 13, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Why don't you work it so that for every set he does, you do two. His conditioning clearly isn't up to par yet, so he should eventually be brought up to standard like that. Let him start with lower volume until he's ready.


I was thinkin along those lines but he'd just bitch about it, he complains enough as it is when i tell him to drop his w8 so can actually do his routine properly.....  i was also thinkin he's just bein a pussy as well though 
Thanks for your input TCD


----------



## Rissole (Apr 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> can't I be a CUTE beast???


Doh.... ok....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 13, 2005)

For tha beast


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

I want to be able to see Cyndi !!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry buddy i'l amend that right away....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sorry buddy i'l amend that right away....


you're alright Riss    I don't care what anybody else says about you !  LOL


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2005)

Wednesday 13th

M1) 2 whole eggs 10 whites 1tblsp olive oil

40 min walk on beach 

M1,b)1/2 cup oats, shot of low fat milk

M2) 60g's Whey, 1tblsp flax

M3) 10oz Chicken, veges 1 tblsp flax

M4) 60g's whey, 1tblps olive oil

M5) 10 oz steak veges 1 tblsp o'o  

M6) 60g's whey, 1 tblsp flax

Note to self..... do not walk on the beach at high tide AFTER YOU SMASHED YOUR LEGS THE DAY BEFORE....  You IDIOT....!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> you're alright Riss    I don't care what anybody else says about you !  LOL


Yeah there are rumours goin through the gyms that Pete Jolly is on steriods... i didn't mind for a while, it was like a compliment.... now it's just startin to piss me off


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2005)

Dont worry some ognorant people think that in order to look like you they have to do roids. Be proud that you have accomplished that look without even taking them. See it as a compliment and just say thanks. Ignorant people will always be just that "ignorant". Walk on the beach huh?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah there are rumours goin through the gyms that Pete Jolly is on steriods... i didn't mind for a while, it was like a compliment.... now it's just startin to piss me off


That is annoying cause you work soo hard and look so awesome, without cheating!!!    
They are just jealous.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That is annoying cause you work soo hard and look so awesome, without cheating!!!
> They are just jealous.


  Sapphire....you were the one I chose for hottest lady on site.  Just wanted to let you know.  I love all your avitars.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Sapphire....you were the one I chose for hottest lady on site.  Just wanted to let you know.  I love all your avitars.


  Thank you.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 14, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thank you.


  You are very welcome beautiful.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah there are rumours goin through the gyms that Pete Jolly is on steriods... i didn't mind for a while, it was like a compliment.... now it's just startin to piss me off



I never took it as a compliment when people asked/said something about it.  I dont see WHY anyone would.. people are wrongly thinking something about you.  Would you take it as a compliment if I said "Pete looks like he is gay." ?!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2005)

I guess that when i was dieting down and people were asking me if i took steroids i saw it as a compliment because i worked very hard to build muscle.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I guess everyone is different.  I would rather people think "Damn, look how good he looks, and he is natty!"  Than "Damn he looks like he is on steroids!"


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

Jen...
People said that about you cause they want to believe you HAD to take steroids to be as gorgeous as you are.  Oh no.. it has nothing to do with all the excruciating work and strict dieting..   Of course not.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Dont worry some ognorant people think that in order to look like you they have to do roids. Be proud that you have accomplished that look without even taking them. See it as a compliment and just say thanks. Ignorant people will always be just that "ignorant". Walk on the beach huh?


Thanks babe, and i am pumped about what i been able to do as a natty BB But when the coments are starting to get through "gymS" yeah plural... gyms thats whats gettin my goat....
Nice sunrise, you woulda loved it toots 


			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> That is annoying cause you work soo hard and look so awesome, without cheating!!!
> They are just jealous.


Thanks SexySaph  I know thats all it is....


			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, I guess everyone is different.  I would rather people think "Damn, look how good he looks, and he is natty!"  Than "Damn he looks like he is on steroids!"


Well said Jake, thanks


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

How is Rissole doing?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, i might have missed that sunrise...but i dont think that i will be missing too many more. Tomorrow is the phone interview  and he wanted to know how fast i can move there. 

Only problem is that my babe has another road block to deal with. You friggers require international students to have a 3.5-4.0 GPA.  thats crazy as far as i am concerned


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> How is Rissole doing?





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> "Pete is gay." ?!


evidentally..he is relly happy...


hola, mi amigo!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Hot stuff!!  How are things down under????


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Yes, i might have missed that sunrise...but i dont think that i will be missing too many more. Tomorrow is the phone interview  and he wanted to know how fast i can move there.
> 
> Only problem is that my babe has another road block to deal with. You friggers require international students to have a 3.5-4.0 GPA.  thats crazy as far as i am concerned


WOW!!  Awesome Jenny!!    
That GPA is crazy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Brother Pete, hows it goin in "The land down under"?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

Well i got the job, now we just need to get my love there


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy crap !! Thats excellent Jen, then i will definately get to see you before the year is out  Stuff goin to America now 
Aarron can come work in the factory with me..... other side of the world practically but hey... same continent at least....
So when do you think the move would take place?? Flights will cost me $400... ha too easy


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Hot stuff!!  How are things down under????


 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother Pete, hows it goin in "The land down under"?


Gonna be great with a J'Bo here, she'll make a sweet Aussie


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

*Delts/ bi's/ abs
Single arm DB press*
82.5/8
76/9
76/7

*Lying lat raise *rear delt
31/10
26/15

*Cable side raise*
33/20
33/18

*Incline alt curl*
54/10
54/8

*Cable curls*
154/11
121/14

*Concentration curl* Cable on preacher bench
44/15

Better than last week, doing the same routine allowed me to focus on good w8 selection so it hit pretty hard. Problem is....leg day today and i'm doin the same as last week


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

awesome w/o ther Brother Pete!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Holy crap !! Thats excellent Jen, then i will definately get to see you before the year is out  Stuff goin to America now
> Aarron can come work in the factory with me..... other side of the world practically but hey... same continent at least....
> So when do you think the move would take place?? Flights will cost me $400... ha too easy



Yes, and you should have a cheering squad for the Nats 

Aaron wont have a problem finding a job because of his engineering background its just that he has one year left and you Aussies want to charge international students $22,000 for one school year  As appose to here where you pay $8,000 tops. So he will finish his exams this weekend and we are going to head to Montreal to relax for a week and figure things out. There are several options for us 

I need your opinion though. The position will pay all of my expenses plus $15,000 for the year in spending money. How does that sound? That is alot more than i make now after all my bills so its hard to gauge because i dont know what simple things like groceries and the gym memberships etc are like there. 

We would be leaving within the next 4 weeks   Which doesnt give me much time. After reading the Australian Immigration website today, i might just be an expert 

$400 flight isnt that bad. How long of a plane ride is it? You can make it a business trip 

I will be sure to update you, because you of all people know how fast things move in my life


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Yes, and you should have a cheering squad for the Nats
> 
> Aaron wont have a problem finding a job because of his engineering background its just that he has one year left and you Aussies want to charge international students $22,000 for one school year  As appose to here where you pay $8,000 tops. So he will finish his exams this weekend and we are going to head to Montreal to relax for a week and figure things out. There are several options for us
> 
> ...


Humph... we sure know how to charge for an education here...  
Well as far as costs for me, i spend about $52 a month on gym fee's (thats a pretty good rate) but bad shouldn't be too much more, and for me and trace and 2 kids we spend about $120-$200 a week om groceries.... i talked to my brother (yeah the asshole one.... although he's been pretty good lately) he rekons that sounds pretty good after expenses.
4 Weeks....  thats nuts.... 
Plane ride would be 3hrs, can you pick me up??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Awesome w/o. Cool to see us doing the same thing! Have fun with legs today


----------



## Rissole (Apr 21, 2005)

I did them today... not as intense though... more w8 just not as intense 
To lazy to put up now... time for shleepies


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I did them today... not as intense though... more w8 just not as intense
> To lazy to put up now... time for shleepies


 Have a good sleep, today is just cardio for me and a job interview  See ya later buddy!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 21, 2005)

Eeech.... cardio.... i'm hatin it... Ride my pushie to work(20mins), then the gym(5mins), then home(15mins) Not good after leg day....
All the best with the interview, i'll put one up for you  What was it for??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Humph... we sure know how to charge for an education here...
> Well as far as costs for me, i spend about $52 a month on gym fee's (thats a pretty good rate) but bad shouldn't be too much more, and for me and trace and 2 kids we spend about $120-$200 a week om groceries.... i talked to my brother (yeah the asshole one.... although he's been pretty good lately) he rekons that sounds pretty good after expenses.
> 4 Weeks....  thats nuts....
> Plane ride would be 3hrs, can you pick me up??



Well we will try to find a way, he might just apply to go next semester since your school year is opposite ours. I rekon (see i am catching on  ) that $52 a month for a  membership is HIGH  but we will see. $120-$200 a week is about what i spend here, i just have to find out what food is cheap and where to shop. 
Glad to hear that your brother has been good lately. I think that i am going to ask for a bit more money for the year if they dont include my plane ride etc. As i always say "we will see". 
4 weeks is soon but Aaron and i really need to start working. 
I can pick you up on my bike  or i can score a ride to get yah  maybe ride my dingo 

Here is one issue, i am deadly afraid of snakes. I had a dream that i found one in my toilet last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Eeech.... cardio.... i'm hatin it... Ride my pushie to work(20mins), then the gym(5mins), then home(15mins) Not good after leg day....
> All the best with the interview, i'll put one up for you  What was it for??


I'm loving cardio  I'm doing Max OT Cardio- 16 min all out. Kills me.

Interview is still in the Top Secret venue but being paid a lot more money working with fiber optics and such.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Whats up pete...how ya been bud!  Mackin it in here I can see as always you stud   Nice lookin delt w/o....where the legs huh?  Damn slacker....heh j/k


----------



## Rissole (Apr 22, 2005)

*Squat:*
352/9
352/8
352/6
341/6

*Single Leg Press:*
286/13
286/12
286/11

*Leg Ext:*
132/18
132/16
110/17

*Lying Leg Curl:*
198/7
176/8
176/6

*Single Leg Curl:*
44/15
44/15
44/14

*Standing Calf Raise:*

*Sitting Calf Raise:*


----------



## Rissole (Apr 22, 2005)

Decided to go back to good tempo's...
this week 2/1/2 rest intervals are always hit and miss with a training partner...  
*Chest/ Tris
Incline BB:*
209/8
209/5... yep thats what tempo does....
198/5  

*DB Bench press:*
75/11
70/12
65/12

*Cable X:*
55/20
55/20

*Decline Skulls:*
88/9
88/6

*Bench dips:*
132/12
88/13

*Single arm rev grip Push Down:*
44/15

*Seated Calves:

Donkey calves:*


----------



## Rissole (Apr 22, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Here is one issue, i am deadly afraid of snakes. I had a dream that i found one in my toilet last night


 Don't even worry about them... i doubt you'll ever see one but squashed on the road...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

2 Awesome w/o's there Pete!!! Hows the weekend?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 22, 2005)

My boy 7th today, lots of little grommets running around the house being noisy so i am hidding in here  Going to do back w/o in about 1hr


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Well Happy Birthday to your son!!! 7 years old huh, My LilBit will be 4 in august, and it seems like just yesterday my wife and I bringing her home from the hospital. Time flies doesn't it Brother?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2005)

Tell your son we said Happy B-Day!!! Nice W/O's!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2005)

dang, bubba! U are pushing some weight!
7??? Dang! I am still waiting to start mine...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Posting in my journal reminded me that I havent seen yours in a while lol  Whats the dealio?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 28, 2005)

Lazio good buddio...... io...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Gotta put up shock week   
Can't remember w8's for Mon Tues cuase i didn't have my journal...

*Monday
Delts/ bis*
Arnold press/ _Laterial raises_ 2x
Upright row/ _BB Front raise_ 2x
DB press dropset

Cory curls/ _EZ bar curls_ 2x
Dropset BB curl

*Tuesday
Legs*
Leg ext/ _Front squat_ 2x
Full Squat/ _Kneeling sissy squats_ 2x
Dropset leg press

Hamstring raises/ _leg curls_ 4x
Dropset Leg curls

*Thursday
Chest/ Tris*
*Incline DB/ Flat Flys*
92*11/ _48*8_
92*9/ _48*6_

*Flat Flys/ Decline DB press*
48*10/ _92*6_
48*9/ _76*10_

*Dropset bench press*
198*11 _132*7_ 88*7

*Rack dips/ Seated Ova hed Ext (no back rest)*
Shane*11/ _48*10_
Shane*11/ _48*9_

*Rev push downs/ Lying BB skulls*
165*10/ _70*8_

*Cable kick backs*
132*12 _99*10_ 66*10

*Standing calf raise/ Seated calf raise*
385*12/ _88*14_
385*10/ _88*12_
385*9/ _88*8_

*Friday
Back/ Traps
CG seated row/ DB pullova*
198*10/ _92*10_
198*9/ _103*10_

*Stiff arm pull down/ DB incline bench row*
88*10/ _92*8_
88*10/ _92*10_

*Dropset Lat pulldown*
176*10 _132*10_ 88*12

*Hyp ext/ DB deadlifts*
44*10/ _92*10_
44*10/ _92*10_
44*10/ _92*10_

*Smith Shrug/ Ski jump shrug*
319*8/ _231*12_
319*12/ _231*12_
319*10/ _231*10_


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see you still around, thought you took a dive off the side M8  Nice w/o's. How's everything going?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice numbers Big Guy !  

Way to mix it up


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks fellas, Me take a dive....??? Only to the front (hammies) 
I told Jake earlier that i had spent alot of time with the groms, after the boys birthday i had to put all his toys together....  it was sweet.... Some real boys toys for me to play with..... ahhhh errrrr.... i mean for him.... yeah for him to play with  

Actually tried to ring Gopro today, ithink i want his help at comp time.
I got 4 comps in 2 months and i'm scared of losing size and being flat for the Nationals so i need his expertise... (sp?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking good Rissole!!   How much are you weighing these days ??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey YM  Hovering about 94kg (207lb) Just tring to slowly drop some BF at the moment so i can come in ripped as for Sept, I want to be around 12% start July.
Prolly about 18-20 now


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey i just worked out 20% of 94 kg is 18.8. That menas if i drop to 0% i would still weigh 75.2... i weighed in for comp last year at 77.7 and i still rekon i had about 6% on me. I rekon thats a pretty good gain


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

Brother Pete, w/o looks awesome!!! I will prolly be needing your help to set up P/RR/S II though!!! I'm confused how Rocco is doing it.I will be doing a 9 week cycle of the regular one that I've done before, then I'll try the II version!!! Thanks for your help and encouragement!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Impressive numbers, dude.  Hope you don't mind if I steal some of you w/o plan when I'm ready to bulk...


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pete, w/o looks awesome!!! I will prolly be needing your help to set up P/RR/S II though!!! I'm confused how Rocco is doing it.I will be doing a 9 week cycle of the regular one that I've done before, then I'll try the II version!!! Thanks for your help and encouragement!!!


Its all easy peasy stuff Arch, just a few minor changes  will help you as much as i can 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Impressive numbers, dude.  Hope you don't mind if I steal some of you w/o plan when I'm ready to bulk...


Hey go right ahead if you like..... i don't vary my workouts from cutting to bulking though, I am at the moment on a very slow cut  
Thanks for stoppin by  

Well had a fantastic weekend, i went down to the fitness expo with my training paretner and his daugther  we'll skip that part.... *sheesh* 3 year olds....
Anyway, i meet one of Australias premier Body builders Neil Gardner. They call him the MonstaDwarf.... he came up to my shoulder but damn was he huge!!
He walked past Shane and me like.... are you gonna say g'day..... so i did, and then spent the next 1/2hr talkin with him. What a great guy 
Oh i did get a pic taken with him on my phone but Shane forgot to push the save button   
Just the crazy legs!! See Attached pics 

So then i walk past the Fitness Industry Australia stand and get to talkin with the chicky in there and find out that they hold intense traing for Cert 3 and 4 so by the end of June i should have my Gym instructors ticket and then by the end of August i should be a PT  

Then i played bass all day at church and the pastor vertually prophised over me about career change and my own business....  sweet to know Gods on your side too


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Sweet buddy, that does sound like an awesome weekend


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Ok Heavy  time 
Rep speed this week is 1-0-3

*Delts/ bis:
Military Smith press:*
198*2 ez....
209*2 i think was a PB
220*1
220*- just missed
215*-just missed
209*1

*WG Upright row*
132*3
143*2 PB
143*2

*Cheat Lat raise* (i hate doin these)
54*5 yukky
48*6

*BB curl*
138*1
138*1
138*-
132*1
132*1
132*1

*Standing alt curl*
60*6
60*5
60*5

*CG Chins* just a finisher....
bw*6

*Seated calf raise*
176*6
176*5
176*4
143*5

*Standing calf raise*
224*6
224*4
224*6


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sweet buddy, that does sound like an awesome weekend


Yeah it was just a cool weekend.... pitty about today though.... my old man pisses me off, i can't w8 to tell him to shove his job   

How was your's mate?? who's that in ur sig?? We should get them all the same size


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Cool weekend ,

And nice wo ! Damn the Riss is doing PB's


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Damn nice w/o! Today is Delt's Bi's for me so I'll have mine up in a bit. Power week also but my second time through I'm doing part I. Did that make sense? 

Sucks about your Dad, if you want to vent about it go for it, we're here  If you want to resize them go for it, I'm too busy right now, well actually...too lazy  That last one is Morte, he's doing P/RR/S and moving down the street from me in about a month!


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool weekend ,
> 
> And nice wo ! Damn the Riss is doing PB's


 I do alot more PB's than i note.... sometimes i'm just not positve about them and i vary my exersices and rep ranges so much its hard to keep track


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Awsome w/o there pete!!  Moving some damn nice weight!!

That does sound like one hell of a weekend.  I wish they had expos like that by me...there are never any in my area!


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn nice w/o! Today is Delt's Bi's for me so I'll have mine up in a bit. Power week also but my second time through I'm doing part I. Did that make sense?
> 
> Sucks about your Dad, if you want to vent about it go for it, we're here  If you want to resize them go for it, I'm too busy right now, well actually...too lazy  That last one is Morte, he's doing P/RR/S and moving down the street from me in about a month!


Yeah that made perfect sense 
I'll vent tomorrow, it's root night tonight 
Will Morte be your new training partner??


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o there pete!!  Moving some damn nice weight!!
> 
> That does sound like one hell of a weekend.  I wish they had expos like that by me...there are never any in my area!


It's all advertising crap with some cool stuff chucked in.... like some hot assed babes


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah that made perfect sense
> I'll vent tomorrow, it's root night tonight
> Will Morte be your new training partner??


I don't know, I haven't asked him yet. I don't want to scare him off  No, seriously I have no idea what his schedule will be like or what mine is about to turn into yet. We'll see.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It's all advertising crap with some cool stuff chucked in.... like some hot assed babes


 It's pretty awesome.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> some cool stuff chucked in.... like some hot assed babes


Could you ask for anything else though?!?


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I do alot more PB's than i note.... sometimes i'm just not positve about them and i vary my exersices and rep ranges so much its hard to keep track


Yes you do mix it up a bit


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Dynamit w/o there Brother Pete, realy throwin around some serious weight!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2005)

Hey You.

I am home 

Status is we are moving to Aussie, just waiting on the job details now


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Goddamn.. those are some big legs.  They look funny lol


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goddamn.. those are some big legs.  They look funny lol


I wish i had legs like that....


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey You.
> 
> I am home
> 
> Status is we are moving to Aussie, just waiting on the job details now









 I am waiting...
Rissy so happy i could just.....


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Today was leg day 

*Full Squats:*
418*1 PB
418*-
396*2
374*3
374*3
374*1
374*-
363*2
308*6
308*8 
308*8 
330*3
330*6  

*W8'd Crunch:*
88*9
88*7
88*6

*Roman chair leg lift:*
12
9
9

*Floor hover:*
44*1min

Pb felt good, solid but good form, wanted about another 2-3 sets but some other guy wanted the squat rack too. We'd been in there for 1/3hr so we thought we'd better let him in...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Great w/o and nice PB! But why all squats, all those reps and no Hammies?


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

Thats a bunch of squats !!!  you gonna be able to walk today ?


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o and nice PB! But why all squats, all those reps and no Hammies?


Really didn't feel like doin ham's today, just wanted to smash quads 
One of those 'feel' things....
Who's the dude on the left?? Huge!!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats a bunch of squats !!!  you gonna be able to walk today ?


I acn walk now... i'll let you know how i go tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Pitty about the typing....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Really didn't feel like doin ham's today, just wanted to smash quads
> One of those 'feel' things....
> Who's the dude on the left?? Huge!!
> 
> ...


That's Angel on the left! Nice job Pete, I'll copy that.


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's Angel on the left! Nice job Pete, I'll copy that.


Go the delts on the boy......


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Go the delts on the boy......


 And the spinal erectors and fat percentage!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, Angel is being modest but he's made some great gains!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Brother Pete, AWESOME w/o there and Congrats on the PB!!! 
Thanks for the compliments everybody!!!   I'm tryin


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2005)

well it looks like we will arrive in either Perth or Sidney on June 1st 

Can't wait to meet you and the family for a BBQ


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> well it looks like we will arrive in either Perth or Sidney on June 1st
> 
> Can't wait to meet you and the family for a BBQ


Yeah see.... your straight into Aussie tradition with a barbie  
Lovin it. June 1  Might have to ring you with a National call not this Internation crap


----------



## sara (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2005)

*Chest/ Tri

Bench:*
319*-  i really wanted that yesterday...
308*1
302.5*-   Stuffin olyimpic bar is bent and nearly rolled out of my hands...

291.5*1
286*2
286*1

*Incline Bench:* DB's don't go heavy enough...
253*-  
231*2
220*3

*Decline DB:*
92*8  
92*6
92*6

*Close grip smith press:*
209*4
231*2
231*2
231*2

*Rack dips:*
Shane+20*6
Shane+20*6
Shane+20*4

Not happy with that workout, nothin seemed to click. 
Shane pissed me off, destracted by chicks all the time while we're workin out... he's so sleezy...  The shit that he says...  Woman are people too hey....
I'm not pushin him anymore.... i always gotta push myself and he's gonna be my competition in Sept. I egg him on and encourage him and make do an extra rep or two every now and then and all he does is look at chicks in the mirror and .... "Ooo sorry mate your at failure...?"
As you can tell i'm in a shitty mood today.....  I've just about had enough


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

get over it ya big baby !  


Even though you didn't like the wo those are still some nice numbers


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2005)

Get bent.....!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Get bent.....!!!


Where's my Aussie dictionary !?


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

I like the w/o Brother Pete!!! Big, BIG numbers there!!! W/O partners are hard to find, I hear ya on that one!!! Lookin solid, real solid!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2005)

Gw: i think that Rissy just told you to go screw yourself


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Gw: i think that Rissy just told you to go screw yourself


Thats what I thought !    Thanks for the interpretation !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

That's a great w/o Pete! Sorry you didn't like it and it sucks about your partner but that's what happens when we interact with people


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2005)

Just thought that you should know that the Aussie Immigration is gonna get it when i get there. It's 1am and I just finished filling out 20 pages of CRAP! Cant they just go upon me being a good person and let me over there  Plus they are making me run around to get all this stuff


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

Oh damn, lookout!  Im catching up real fast.  Dont relax to much, or I'll pass you by


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

hola, mi amigo! 
how's things? me...busy as ever...now I am on a mission...I have to get some closings to raise enough $$ so I can move. Yep, that's right. Iam gonna move WEST! California be thy name! I was there last week..and the ocean...she beckoned to me...I miss being near the ocean...time to go back. I am working on getting things lined up. After my next payday, I am gonna order my on-line materials and start studying my California realtor's license. I had an interview with an office out there and they would be happy to take me on and help me get up and running. 
Now...I have NO excuse to look the way I do....gotta jump! besdies...as good looking as I am... (HA HA HAR DEE HAR HAR!) I am gonna get noticed and beome a movie star, right?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

Nice numbers there irss...even though you wern't happy they were still nice numbers.

Riss just drop shane....if he is holding you back like that then screw him.  I was always lucky with my partner...kept the same one for 2 years I wish everyone else could find someone that they could w/o with.  Its totally different with someone you know and trust.


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Hey all 
Thanks Arch and Gary, gary actually made me smile 

Yeah Jen you are gonna fit in nicely, get bent can be go screw yourself or get stoned or just plan old f* off... which ever way you wanna take it 
Plus you hate the Australian Gov already  too easy.... 

Jake you can catch up all you want, i'm training for size not strength so... Get Bent 

Mikey if ya gonna move get serious like Jen, i live like 10mins from the beach  Sounds like a good plan though 

Dead's, funny thing was he trained really well on Friday  Heaps of encouragement and good set *bla bla bla*... think i'll give him some more time...

Well Friday night i went down to Sydney to see The Lion King on stage. After battling through some really heavy crap traffic we made it with 5 mins to spare and what an increadible show  Just totally mind blowing!!!
Then we stayed at The Old Sydney Holiday Inn very nice hotel down in The Rocks and a full buffet breakfast for free (hey... it's good to know the manager....) so after about 4000 cals for breakfast we hit Toronga Zoo for the day and the bird show they have on is just amazing!! They had an owl swoop over your head so low that a couple of people had to fix their hair  and a Peregrin Falcon swooping on a toy bird that the guy swung round his head... wow.... talk about fast!! They reach speeds over 200klms an hr!! All in all, a couple of very nice days 

Fridays w/o... had to be quick cause i was leaving for Syd

*Partial Deadlift:* ns=no straps
484*- ns
396*5 ns
396*4 ns
396*4 ns
550*5  so i strapped up.... what i wanna know is am i robbing myself of gains just because of my grip strength?? I mean i can dead some good w8 but without strapping 

*Bent Ova T-bar row:*
264*9 pb
264*8
264*7

*Lat pull down:*
242*5
220*6
220*4


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Sometimes partners jsut have bad days...I know every so often my cousin or even i would daze out or not pay attention while the other was doing a set.  Its happens every now and again but we never made it a common occurance.

Glad to hear you had a nice weekend!  The bird show sounds awsome...I love things like that!!!

Wow those are some sick #'s!!  Thats a big debate about the straps.  We have actually been discussing it in my journal....I guess it really depends on your goals.  For me I need real world strength so straps are a no-no.  But for others who its for size or what not and just shootin for numbers I guess they can be used every so often.


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

HUGE numbers there Brother Pete, Incredible w/o!!!
Hey, sometimes ya gotta strap up


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, sometimes ya gotta strap up


Or in some cases strap on....


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Nice wo Riss ! 



> *Partial Deadlift:*
> 550*5 so i strapped up.... what i wanna know is am i robbing myself of gains just because of my grip strength?? I mean i can dead some good w8 but without strapping


I feel your pain !  550  wasn't a PB ? damn ! You are a Beast !!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

yeah..sick, ain't It? I can barely get up 405...but it ain't pretty...

As far as straps go...I see DB's point...but I also feel that why should u limit the muscle of you larger muscle because the smaller muscle cannot accomodate. I'd say, go as you do> strapless until u need them.
Kind of like the weight belt for squats. Don't use it until you go heavy...
my .02 worth


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..sick, ain't It? I can barely get up 405...but it ain't pretty...
> 
> As far as straps go...I see DB's point...but I also feel that why should u limit the muscle of you larger muscle because the smaller muscle cannot accomodate. I'd say, go as you do> strapless until u need them.
> Kind of like the weight belt for squats. Don't use it until you go heavy...
> my .02 worth


Yes I agree...but I don't really lift for anything but usefull strength and if I can't hold the weight theres no reason for me to move it.  So if I used straps I could move maybe another 60-70lbs on my deads but couldn't really do much in the outside world.  

I do every so often use them....the same way riss did.  I'll do a few sets to the point I can't hold any more then I'll do one more heavy set just to get those muscle under some more weight.  I found every time I cycled that my squats would always go up....I guess strengthening the core.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Riss !
> 
> 
> I feel your pain !  550  wasn't a PB ? damn ! You are a Beast !!


594 for 1 is pb  I spose 550 for 5 was pretty good....

Deads,problem with Shane is his bad days are the common. Friday just happened to be a good day (rare) I have a new plan on gettin the best out of him without sayin anything, i'll let you know how it goes this arvo 

I think i'll stick with half my sets without straps and half with just for deadlifts


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Great w/o Pete. I looked at 550lbs once


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

What.... in the mirror....??


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What.... in the mirror....??


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Wow, that's harsh!  

 I use the straps for some lifts, but have gotten away from them because I am not doing really heavy stuff.  

 I saw the Lion King also, and it rocked.  I've never seen puppet work that cool before.


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2005)

How much do you weigh in now?  Im still catching up


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Bout 204  Dropped some BF 

Pylon, i'm still tryin to figure out how they got the lion head pieces to come down off their heads into the front of their faces..  Like what was triggering the things to come down...??


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

I'm up to 210!!!!!! From the Superdrol. That's about 15lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Pylon, i'm still tryin to figure out how they got the lion head pieces to come down off their heads into the front of their faces..  Like what was triggering the things to come down...??


 No idea, but it was VERY cool.  Might have been as simple as a counter-balance thing, so that when they lean over, it slides down.


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2005)

*Rep range,
Delts/ bi's:*

*Db press:*
92*-  
82*6
76*8
76*5  

*Cable rear:*
55*12
55*12

*DB side raise:*
21*20
21*1820

*Seated DB curl:*
54*9
54*7

*Drag curls:*
82*8
71*11

*Preachers:*
77*14

*Forearm BB curl:*
49*14
49*11

*Rev grip forearm curl:*
49*8
33*8

*Seated single calf raise:*
66*14
66*12
66*12

*Seated leg press calf raise:*
132*14
132*14

Wieght today was 208.5
Db press, i have done 92 for 6 before but couldn't even get 1. I think it was because i used the preacher bench and from under the shoulder blades has no support. Less cheating 
Db side raise was sweet, slow with a great pinch and hold at the top each rep, 1st set coulda been a bit heavier but they felt great anyway, what a pump i had. Most muscular looked sweet 
Didn't like the drag curls too much, sorry Gary..... i will prolly still use them for variation everynow and then.
Did some forearm work, inspired by Rockmeister  didn't like the rev grip feel though...
So Shane was at his old self, just concerned with himself. Didn't even ask me how my weekend was.... I kicked him in the ass twice... literally to try and get him goin on his set,m thats the thing thats REALLY gettin to me... He lifts all the same w8's as me but with crap form, i'm sick of correcting him, i think from now on he can lift whatever he wants even if he lifts more than me i don't give a rats, i'll stick with my form and look twice the shitzer as him in Sept


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

nice wo Riss !

you no likey the drag curls ?    too tuff for ya eh ?  lol I use them for variety too.

have you told your wo partner how you feel or you just bitch about it ? lol either way I'm sure yoy'll rip him a new one in Sept.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

Hey Rissole...Nice lifts...     I like using the preacher bench for DB presses too (and seated curls since it keeps you from swinging the weights).


----------



## DeadBolt (May 9, 2005)

Heya brotha awsome wo!  

Either start doing your own thing in the gym or done even bother with shane.  Let him use his shitty form and take forever between sets.  Right now you need to worry about yourself.  You want to win right?  Then you need to get in the best shape of your life with or without him....if he is holding you back ditch him bro I'm serious.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

Yeah man, its all good and well to lift with a buddy, but, if their busy fartin around, and checkin out ladies, then... Whats the point? ya know?

SICK w/o too, sorry bout them DB presses...


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

great looking workout. I take it your cutting right now as well. I'm going to follow this journal closely since I'm using the same routine to drop some bf%.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Lose that zero and get yourself a hero!  (Sorry, been watching too much daytime TV, I guess...

 Good looking w/o.  I'm a little confused though.  How are you using the preacher bench for DB presses?  Leaning against it?  Standing on it?  Picking it up and swinging it around?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Pete!!! I bet you nail the DB presses next time!!! Very inspiring for me, thanks, will be hitting the gym in about an hour or so!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What.... in the mirror....??


ha ha!
*OWNED!*


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha ha!
> *OWNED!*


Not funny 

Nice w/o Pete!! Keep up with those reverse forearms, you'll learn to like it. And remember you'll lose less weight than with forearm curls.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> nice wo Riss !
> 
> you no likey the drag curls ?    too tuff for ya eh ?  lol I use them for variety too.
> 
> have you told your wo partner how you feel or you just bitch about it ? lol either way I'm sure yoy'll rip him a new one in Sept.


They were ok, i spose it's new so i'll have to get used to them.

@ the moment i'm just bitchin about it to you guys, i pushed him hard today and i think he got the msg after about the 3rd set  I did my first set and it still took him a good 3 mins to actually start his first rep (like his very first rep at all...), so as he was doin his set i was standing there holding 2 5kg plates and when he racked his w8 i went bang, bang, put the w8's on got staright under the bar and started repping, then he dragged his feet into the next set, when he finished i got straight under and started repping again..... about there he got the picture  I'll keep doin that and he'll either catch up or shove off i think....


			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rissole...Nice lifts...     I like using the preacher bench for DB presses too (and seated curls since it keeps you from swinging the weights).


Yeah thats why i did the seated curl on a bench too, helps keep that isolation 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya brotha awsome wo!
> 
> Either start doing your own thing in the gym or done even bother with shane.  Let him use his shitty form and take forever between sets.  Right now you need to worry about yourself.  You want to win right?  Then you need to get in the best shape of your life with or without him....if he is holding you back ditch him bro I'm serious.


I was thinkin DB that if i can't push myself to the level by myself anyway i'm not worthy of bein called a champ. When it comes down to it I'M the only one that can hold myself back. If i am still in the same boat in 2 weeks after my new change of attiutde i will definately ditch 



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah man, its all good and well to lift with a buddy, but, if their busy fartin around, and checkin out ladies, then... Whats the point? ya know?
> 
> SICK w/o too, sorry bout them DB presses...


Thanks Fishy, i'll get back to 42kg on that preacher bench if it kills me!! 



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> great looking workout. I take it your cutting right now as well. I'm going to follow this journal closely since I'm using the same routine to drop some bf%.


Hee, just worked out my cals today...  4053 on a training day.... oops no wonder i am stayin the same w8... I will make some adjustments soon and start posting what i am eating again, Thanks for stoppin by BD 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Lose that zero and get yourself a hero!  (Sorry, been watching too much daytime TV, I guess...
> 
> Good looking w/o.  I'm a little confused though.  How are you using the preacher bench for DB presses?  Leaning against it?  Standing on it?  Picking it up and swinging it around?


 I turn the bench around so that the pad that goes under your arms is in my back ..... now picking it up and swinging it around...  there's an idea 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother Pete!!! I bet you nail the DB presses next time!!! Very inspiring for me, thanks, will be hitting the gym in about an hour or so!!!


Thanks Brother, Hit it hard  



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Not funny
> 
> Nice w/o Pete!! Keep up with those reverse forearms, you'll learn to like it. And remember you'll lose less weight than with forearm curls.


 Funny!! Good one Mikey... 
Yeah i worked out the less w8 thing after the first set


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

*Legs today  Not good... 

Smith Mach lunges:*
165*12
187*10
187*10

*Single leg press:*
286*15
286*13

*Full Squat:*
220*20
220*20  _now that hurt!!!_

*Lying leg curl:*
176*9
176*6
154*8
154*6

*Single leg curl:*
55*10
44*15

So the lunges burnt like a biatch then it just got exponentially worse from then on!! The squats first set i only just got through and had to spend about 3 mins walking round the gym to try and get rid of the burn and pump, then on the last set i stopped at 10 for a quick breather then i was finishe dat 16 and something inside said   20 ya pussy!!  come on its only 4 more (the call of the champion  ) So there they were and i fell onto the floor and couldn't get back up 
I have no idea how i got hammies done and abs can go get stuffed!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

Damn Ris, that's intense. Great w/o! 20 rep Squats with that weight. Nice job.


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Great job on the w/o, not sure why your not happy with it   
20 reps, thats just sick, way to go!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2005)

NICE wo  Riss !! 

Not one but two sets of 20 on squats    You're a maniac   LOL at the abs


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Thanks boyz  Arch i didn't say i wasn't happy with it.... i just don't like leg day cause i know i'll try and make it as intense as i can for it 
Gary.... if the bastards don't grow we just smash em some more


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Well done, Ris!  

 Personally, I love leg day.  How could you not?  Any day that ends with you on the floor gasping for breath can't be all bad, right?


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

If I did 20 rep squats at that weight, I might as well stick my finger down my throat before hand and get it over with because I know afterward, I'd be throwing up. Great job


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

... Riss, Thats the same weight I use to do like, 8 reps... you are a bad man... lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

dang! U did 20 reps of that weight AFTER you did lunges! I hate you...

good job, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

*Plylon* Yeah right  
*bludevil * for some reason i don't  damn i try hard but.... I get pale and thats about the worst of it 
*Fishy* Bad to da w8's mate !! 
*Chubs* Yeah my glutes are payin for it now......


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2005)

I think you could'a made 22 on that last squat set it was only 2 more 
 Glad to see I'm not the only psycho who would push that far and have to crawl to the next station


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Hey mani.... what you doin in here?? 
22 was probably feesable if i were a full nut job.... nut i just weren't goin there 
 that b and n are real close together....


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey mani.... what you doin in here??
> 22 was probably feesable if i were a full nut job.... nut i just weren't goin there
> that b and n are real close together....


Covert Ops...everything you do I do 2 more of


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Awsome w/o there riss!!!  Your a sicko LOL.

C'mon you gotta love doing legs thats like my fav body part to work man!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

No..... i don't have to like legs...... 
If there is one thing i do like is that they stimulate more homones than anything else


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Why is it everyone else did legs today while I was doing cardio.  I hate you all.

 (But I get to do legs tomorrow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No..... i don't have to like legs......
> If there is one thing i do like is that they stimulate more homones than anything else


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

I hate you


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I hate you


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I hate you


Awwwww come on Lukey.... don't be like that.....


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

ok


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ok


Please apologize


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Please apologize




I'm sorry you're so mean Sara


----------



## sara (May 11, 2005)

that's ok  
as long as you apolgized to Rissole


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

_and that your feet stink really bad_


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Stop it you 2... Lukes ok was enough


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Brother Pete, how goes it?


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pete, how goes it?


Good thanks Brother Mikey, busy though, i have to play this song at church on Sunday (i play Bass) and it has a really fast bass line in it that i am struggling with  Much'o practic'o need'o...
I am gonna be starting my next phase on Saturday as i am only 16 weeks outta my first comp  Here we go again... Up to Newcastle tonight to get more protien and glutamine...  there's another $300 
I' pretty sure i will be starting a new journal


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Sounds good, Look forward to the new journal, and pics along the way!!! Hey, you never gave me that hint on hands on hip most muscular pose, how bout now!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Hey big fella,   I thought that was a lat spread  I'll get on that later..

For now i need some new journal title suggestions.... I was thinkin:
Rissole rippin it up.....???
Rip you a new Rissole....???
Spirit of a champion....??? (cornball)
Any suggestions


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

*Yesterday:

Chest/ Tri:
DB Bench:*
136*8
136*5
136*6

*Dips:*
92*11
70*10
70*8

*Incline flys:*
37*20
37*20

*Decline skulls:*
100*10
100*7

*Vbar pushdown:* _On Cable X Mach_
187*8
165*8

*Single arm ova hed ext:*
21*15

*Donkey calf raise:*
80*14
80*12
80*12

*Seated:*
55*14
55*12
55*9

Had to tape 5kg plates on the sides of the 42kg db's to get a decent w8, gee you get some looks.... so Shane showed up after my second set, i am determined to start on time and he show's up just a tad later each day....  Nothin much to say about the rest of the workout, it was all pretty good


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey big fella,   I thought that was a lat spread  I'll get on that later..
> 
> For now i need some new journal title suggestions.... I was thinkin:
> Rissole rippin it up.....???
> ...


Pete's Journal?


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

another great w/o. the #'s for the db presses are pretty impressive.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Riss , 

You amaze me !! Great wo !

Edit :  There ya go . The Amazing Rissole's Journal


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Pete's Journal?


  So original....



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> another great w/o. the #'s for the db presses are pretty impressive.


Thanks Blu


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Riss ,
> 
> You amaze me !! Great wo !
> 
> Edit :  There ya go . The Amazing Rissole's Journal


Now here we go....  Thanks bud


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey big fella,   I thought that was a lat spread  I'll get on that later..
> 
> For now i need some new journal title suggestions.... I was thinkin:
> Rissole rippin it up.....???
> ...




How about:

fo' shizzle my nizzle ... Rissole


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Brother Pete!!!
I absolutly LOVE *Rip you a new Rissole*!!! That is GREAT IMO


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> fo' shizzle my nizzle ... Rissole





Funny dude.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Funny dude.



I wonder if they speak "Snoop Dogg" down-under ??


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

1 702 807 5511

Snoop's phone #


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Damn Pete, you make my mad!!!! Your #'s are higher on your RR week then my POWER II week!  

Great w/o. You should name it "Unleashing the Riss, Raaar!"


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> fo' shizzle my nizzle ... Rissole


 
I don't speak da snoop....



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Brother Pete!!!
> I absolutly LOVE *Rip you a new Rissole*!!! That is GREAT IMO


Yeah, i kinda like that one too 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Pete, you make my mad!!!! Your #'s are higher on your RR week then my POWER II week!
> 
> Great w/o. You should name it "Unleashing the Riss, Raaar!"


 Sorry bud....  Funny thing is i go from Power to Rep and it doesn't take much drop in w8 to bring my reps up  Makes it a biatch for leg day....
Yeah we could Unleash some Riss


----------



## DeadBolt (May 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Brother Pete!!!
> I absolutly LOVE *Rip you a new Rissole*!!! That is GREAT IMO


 agreed big guy!  Thats my fav!

Awsome w/o there riss...glad to hear you started on time and didn't wait for shane!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So original....
> 
> 
> Thanks Blu


simple...easy...good to go...


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

How about "Off to see the Rissole?"  You know, like the Wizard of Oz...the song...there was a movie...nevermind...

 Yeah, *Rip you a new Rissole sounds like a winner.
*


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2005)

*Back*

*WG pullups:*
44*8
44*6
22*8

*Single arm seated row:*
110*15
99*12

*Stiff arm pull down:* On lat mach
66*20
66*20

*Full Deads:* yeah i strapped up 
440*8
440*10
440*8

*Hyp ext:*
22*15
22*13

_Abs..._

Looks like i will call my new Journal "Rip you a new Rissole" Look for it on Monday  Gonna get me some calipers so i can check my progress each week with full stats  I have already started eating clean and walked for 20mins after my back w/o on Friday I was thinkin to myself... "oh no... here we go again.... cardio...."


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

Good looking wo Mr. Riss ! 

Looking strong as ever,  110 on single arm seated rows


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2005)

Lookin good as always toots 

Cant wait to cheer you on! Only 18 more days and I am on your territory


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Brother Pete!!! Holy Cow, that was an incredible w/o there!!!
straps..........STRAPS   

 


Awesome numbers there   
Love the new Journal name too


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

440 deads...very nice.  Straps or no, it's good!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Straps    Straps    Straps    Straps   

Pansy!  LOL

Awsome lookin w/o there buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

Great w/o there Ris. Who the Fu*k cares if you use straps, it's about building the best quality muscle, not developing the best hand strength  Very impressive, look forward to the new journal!


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone  Please join me for my latest ride 

*NEW JOURNAL​*​​​http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1007869#post1007869


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Ris. Who the Fu*k cares if you use straps, it's about building the best quality muscle, not developing the best hand strength  Very impressive, look forward to the new journal!


Depends on your goals my friend


----------

